# Crypt of Crimson Stars OOC [Full]



## Krauss von Espy (May 31, 2005)

*Crypt of Crimson Stars*

Rumors of an Eberron dragonshard of enormous size and power have reached the ears of Tophran Damilek, one of Sharn’s wealthiest citizens. Unfortunately, the shard seems to be concealed within a trap-laden temple-tomb, a tomb itself located below a village of cruel halfling nomads and their dinosaur pets.
------------------------------------------------------
I'm now recruiting for this, the first of the 3-part "Shards of Eberron" campaign arc which will be running for the next couple of months in Dungeon Magazine.

I'm looking for four 7th level characters, although I might be persuaded to take five, if the quality of submissions is high. Rather than make this a first-come, first-served type of affair, I'm going to hold the thread open for 3-4 days just to solicit character ideas. Just a paragraph or two will suffice, detailing your ideas for race and class, personality, description and so forth (a detailed background isn't necessary). I'll choose my four (or five) players from the mix, based on creativity, Eberron 'flavor', and party balance. Just stick to a write-up for now, I don't want any character sheets...we'll go over those details once we know who's playing.

I'll consider ideas from any WOTC published book, although I may ask for more detail as I don't own them all.

_edit: The game will open in the city of Sharn, under the presupposition that the characters are already acquainted and an established adventuring company. If you do choose to write up some backstory, please keep this in mind._

If you have any questions at all, please don't hesitate...I'm sure I forgot something.  

Looking forward....
Heinz, the Baron Krauss von Espy


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 31, 2005)

Just a friendly lil' bump


----------



## cool hand luke (May 31, 2005)

I'm interested, but I don't have any eberron material, or know much about it, is this something I could pick up on the fly?




YOUR MY NORGAY!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 31, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> I'm interested, but I don't have any eberron material, or know much about it, is this something I could pick up on the fly?




Well, it's a pretty detailed setting, so it might be pretty difficult to create a character with the right 'feel'.

There is quite a lot of supplemental material on the WOTC site, with some reading you could probably pick up enough to put together a character.

_(As an aside, you get 1 bonus fictional xp for catching the name reference  )_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 31, 2005)

Here's an idea I have for a shifter druid:

Kershalt hummed to himself as he watched the village below, idly stroking Mershalk’s fur, being careful to avoid his spikes.  Golden brown eyes under bushy brows regarded the place cautiously, and his thickly-bearded face showed faint curiosity.  Despite the fact that his shifter heritage cried out to him to be in the wilderness, away from civilization, he repeatedly found himself drawn to towns and cities.  The reason, he supposed, was the Last War.

Everyone had been affected by the Last War, himself as much as anyone.  A native of the Eldeen Reaches, he had been recruited as a scout and skirmisher.  Though young, he gained experience quickly, for those that did not, died.  He became known for his tenacity and ferocity when taking out enemy scouts, and more than once crawled back to the base camp with wounds that would have killed a lesser man.  Five years he spent fighting in the war, before the treaty was signed.  Suddenly free of his responsibilities, he found himself with little to do.

Even as a young boy, Kershalt had been drawn to the creatures of the woods; not at all surprising for a shifter.  His parents raised him kindly, taught him to respect both the wild woods and the more cultivated lands.  But shifters have many characteristics of beasts, and pushing their younglings into the world when they’re mature is one of them.  At nine years of age, Kershalt was encouraged to leave his homestead.  His parents had a new baby to care for, and it was high time for him to depart.  Kershalt walked into the woods, and did not emerge for another three years.  

During that time a Warden of the Wood, a human druid named Inshen, took the young shifter boy underneath her wing.  She taught him druidic magic to go along with his wild instincts, and helped him find an animal friend to share his life with.  With her guidance, he rescued a young dire rat and nursed the animal back to health.  At twelve years of age, Inshen died when a battle raged through their woods.  Running and hiding, his new friend in tow, Kershalt fled from the battles that had slain his mentor.  It was another three years before he had gained the strength, courage, and skill to emerge from the woods.  

The Wardens of the Wood began to seek out solitary druids and rangers, to recruit them to help protect the villages, towns, and woods.  Kershalt’s solitary nature and skill in the wilderness made him a natural scout, and he willing fought and killed those that would defile those places in his charge.  In his mind, each death helped return life to the earth, life that had been robbed when Inshen died.

Now he worked with the Wardens of the Wood again, helping protect villages and forests again, but this time his cause was not necessarily lethal.  Now he warded off large predators, helped with the harvests, rounded up stray livestock, and discouraged bandits.  There was a curious freedom in that, and one that allowed him plenty of time in the peaceful and prosperous towns.  

He always tried to present a good front when entering a town, brushing his beard and hair, making sure his clothes were clean, and combing Mershalk’s fur and polishing his spikes.  The rat suffered the simple leather leash Kershalt put on him, treating it as a game, because it made the townsfolk feel better about the dog-sized spiked rat.  Chortling softly to himself, Kershalt made his way down the slope to the village.


----------



## cool hand luke (May 31, 2005)

I'm going to see if my nieghbor has the book, if so, I'll read up on it tonight, and throw something together.  I'd like to try to play a skill monkey type character, would you say this would be more outdoor (for scout) or dungeon (dungeon delver) or city (higher CHA) type campaign?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 31, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> I'm going to see if my nieghbor has the book, if so, I'll read up on it tonight, and throw something together. I'd like to try to play a skill monkey type character, would you say this would be more outdoor (for scout) or dungeon (dungeon delver) or city (higher CHA) type campaign?




The first chapter has nice mix of outdoor and dungeon encounters.  I'm not sure what the next two installments will hold, but I'd guess a healthy amount of dungeon-crawling throughout.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 31, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Here's an idea I have for a shifter druid:
> 
> Kershalt hummed to himself as he watched the village below...




Hi, Isida!

Good concept here, the only thing I would mention right now is that the adventure will actually begin in Sharn, but that's really just a launching pad. I think I'll add a little something to the intro post to clarify.


----------



## eabha (May 31, 2005)

I'm very interested in an Eberron pbp. I was involved in one a while back that just barely got off the ground before it stalled, and I'd like to revive the character I played in it. Is that done? Reusing a character? Anyhow, she was just first level, so she'd need some serious work, but the basic idea remains the same.

Her name is Aalin Ranohrel. She's a human artificer (and given her love of stories, probably with a level or two of bard by this point), originally from Aundair, though she relocated to Sharn. Here is what I wrote about her when I first created her:

"Aalin is a farm girl with a dream, and it isn’t to be a blacksmith. But then, apprenticing with the local smith, Maril, was just a cover. In fact, Maril wasn’t exactly what he appeared to be, either. 

Aalin met Maril at age 11 when she accompanied her father to the workshop with a plough blade that needed to be repaired. The older man and the child struck up a friendship which lead to an apprenticeship in more than just blacksmithing.

In Maril, Aalin felt she had found an intellectual equal (such was her ego, even at that age) and he knew things...he knew about faraway places and strange creatures.

And magic.

Maril was not just a blacksmith. He was an Artificer, long since retired from a life of adventuring across Khorvaire and beyond, and now settled just outside the village of Bluevine in Aundair to live the quiet life of a smith.

He recognized the girl’s talent for magic almost immediately and realized that he might now have the chance to pass down some of his knowledge to someone else. He could also see that Aalin was not like other girls her age. She was pretty, charming and well-liked, but not well-understood. Maril knew Aalin would not be able to find a place for herself in the small community. It would have been different had her parents the resources to send her to school. But this was not to be.

Thus, she spent the next six years working in Maril’s workshop. There, she learned blacksmithing. She also listened raptly to his stories about exotic locations - the Pond of Shadows, Taer Sadaen, Dreadhold - and studied the languages of distant peoples and creatures. 

And she learned about magic and began to dream of an adventurer’s life. The farm would no longer do. When she wasn’t at Maril’s, she was in her own workshop, in the hayloft of the family barn, where she practiced and worked on her own magical creations. Her parents despaired and the townspeople continued to talk.

Though he was clearly advancing in age, Maril had always seemed healthy and strong. So it was a shock to Aalin when, after a minor accident in the shop, her master fell ill. Local healing and Maril’s own skill with magic were not enough to overcome the infection, which continued to spread. Maril eventually died."

At this point, Aalin left her village to seek fame and fortune in Sharn. I imagine that between first and seventh levels she had some great adventures, lost a little of her naivete, became more worldly and probably more arrogant...but I'd like to think she's also retained a little of that sense of wonder at the workings of magic. 

I can add more about her later (specifically what has been happening with her for the last several years) but right now I am at work and will have a meeting any second!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 31, 2005)

eabha said:
			
		

> I'm very interested in an Eberron pbp. I was involved in one a while back that just barely got off the ground before it stalled, and I'd like to revive the character I played in it. Is that done? Reusing a character?




Absolutely...you just did!  Good concept, btw.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

I have lots of interesting concepts that I haven't been able to use, but I'm in quite a few games already.  I'm willing to accept an alt role, or willing to play if you want me.

Here are the 2 concepts I'd be interested in playing though.  They will need to be tweeked (This is what I had in origional proposals, so I'd have to write them into sharn and your group, but that shouldn't be too hard).  Each is about a page and a half long, so I sblocked them.

*Mel, Changeling Rogue* (Possibly another class also, I could see her going arcane trickster with sorcerer as well depending on the need)
[sblock]Mel is anything but your typical elven noble.  She has always been taught she was special.  At a young age, Melphina Delena learned that she had an amazing ability to change shape.  Nothing drastic, but she could change her shape to emulate just about anyone.  She was taught that this was a special gift few elves had, and she should hide it from the world as much as possible.  Her mother, Yolanda, loved her deeply, and would always call Melphina her “special little girl”.  Melphina never understood why her mom always seemed to have a smile and a tear in her eye when she looked at Melphina.

Her father, Vielin Delena, had Melphina trained in the more subtle arts of the court.  She was shown the social intrigue and backstabbing, both figurative and literally.  Vielin had eyes on a seat of power, and saw Melphina as his opportunity.  He spared no expense at Mel’s training and education, and Melphina took to everything eagerly.

Melphina was generally kept away from all but Vielin’s closest advisors.  As she grew, she wondered why it happened so fast.  Her father said that it was just part of her being different, and that it meant that she got to be an adult sooner.  When Melphina was 16, she was finally brought out into the public’s eye.  She was to say that she had been studying in Sharn for several decades and had recently returned to Valenar.  Melphina reveled in the exercise to put her deceptive skills to work, and managed to keep her origins a secret.

Melphina, however, was too good of a student for her father’s good.  She enjoyed sneaking around the castle, spying or impersonating staff.  One day, she had actually snuck out of the keep, and she met a strange person whose race she couldn’t identify.  So, after shadowing this person, she discovered it was a Changeling.  She saw him change shape, much like she could, once or twice.  She felt some sort of connection to this person, but she couldn’t place it.

So, she began to research Changelings and experimenting with herself.  She was sure now, that she was not a special Elf, but a Changeling.  She decided to not let on, and find out why her parents deceived her.  She worked her way through the keep almost daily, trying to pick up bits and pieces of what was really going on.  To be true to her changeling nature, she began to ask to be called Mel, as a term of endearment of course.

Soon, her “father” announced that she had been offered to a new Barron as a bride, and then all became clear.  Vielin spoke to Mel, and mentioned that she should use the situation to gain power for her family.  She could help this new Barron into an early grave, and take the Barony for herself and her family.  She enjoyed the intrigue of the political world, but helping this “Family” she found revolting.

One day, Mel came upon her mother crying while she was disguised as one of her mother’s personal servants.  She asked what was wrong, and Yolanda spoke that she knew what Vielin had planned for her daughter, and she didn’t approve.  Mel was moved by her mom, and dropped her disguise.  Much to her surprise, she took the natural changeling form, and not her usual elven form.  Yolanda recognized Mel immediately and broke down, telling her how Vielin had killed the original Melphina, and had tricked Yolanda into conceiving Mel.  Yolanda swore to love her daughter, but was scared to go against her husband.  

Mel spoke with her mother about what Vielin had planned her to do.  She spoke of how she had figured out that she was different and strove to learn about her true nature.  Yolanda said to Mel “Don’t live your life with regrets.  Run away now, you can find some place to go.  You know who you really are, and you know how to disappear out there.  I believe in you, and know that no matter what happens, your mother always loves you.”

So, under cover of darkness, Mel set out, in search of a new life, feeling for once, truly at peace with who she is.  She still uses her “Melphina” persona most often, but she knows to keep a low profile, and has tried to develop several new ones.[/sblock]
*Carver, Warforged Artifacer* (Shouldn't be too hard to have him wind up in Sharn, or even shift his starting location to Sharn.)
[sblock]Carver was never really sure how he got to Port Verge.  Bimbleburg told Carver that he’d washed up on the shore, but Carver’s first memory was waking up in Bim’s (That what Carver preferred to call him) workshop.  Bim tried to ask him questions while he examined Carver, but Carver didn’t know anything before waking up.  Once Bim was sure there was no damage to Carver, he told Carver to stay in the workshop while he went to talk to someone.  Carver stayed behind, and eventually picked up a small knife and a few blocks of wood and started carving.  Bim had returned to find several small wooden blocks carved in various geometric shapes.  Bim said “You’re a Carver all right; I think that’s a good name for you for now.” Carver never did get another name.

Bim was a local gnome artificer.  He had worked for the nation of Cyre for a time, and had retired here in Port Verge well before the war had ended.  Bim was familiar with Warforged, but found it strange that Carver seemed like a blank slate.  Bim decided to try to “raise” him almost like a son.  He opened the world to Carver, and showed him endless possibilities that he could do with his life, but Carver enjoyed crafting.  He took amazingly well to weapons, armor, and alchemy, and would often carve figurines when he had idle time.

Bim told carver about the Warforged, the Last War, and how many were trained to be soldiers.  Carver didn’t quite understand, having never seen another one like him, and the concept that he had been created and not born seemed strange.  Carver began to study Bim’s notes on the Warforged, and began to look into the creation of magical objects and items with a renewed passion.  Seeking to understand himself, he looked inside to find out what made him Carver.  Bim trained Carver as an artificer, and as Bim became ill, Carver continued to work and help support Bim.  Bim continued to teach Carver all he could beyond being an artificer as well.  “You’ve been given a gift that perhaps no other Warforged has Carver,” Bim told him, “You’ve been allowed to be raised instead of trained.  Make the most of it son.”

Carver was taken aback by being called son, but he had come to think of Bim as what he learned most of the godforged races (as Bim had described them to Carver) called a father.  He felt honored to have this relationship with the gnome.  Unfortunately, several days later, Bim died of his illness, or perhaps old age.  Carver was not one to understand these things.  However, he did find paperwork in Bim’s stuff showing that he had had a friend create a document stating that Carver had sailed to the port to work with him, and another document that stated the shop was Carvers if Bim fell ill.  Bim had truly thought of Carver as a son.

Carver spent some time morning Bim’s death.  He threw himself into his work, and kept himself busy.  Carver never understood the exact operation of a business, so while he continued to craft items for customers, he never seemed to be making much.  Carver didn’t care, as long as he was able to maintain the shop.  However, this life alone became tedious for Carver, so he eventually sold the shop and went out to explore the world, in hopes of “Making the most of it” for his father.

Carver may look like an average Warforged, but there always seems to be something different about him.  He doesn’t carry himself as most Warforged do, but more like a curious child.  Carver is small for a Warforged and doesn’t cast a very imposing figure despite his adamantium body.  He wears a finely made cloak, and most of his gear has a fine quality to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Krauss von Espy (May 31, 2005)

Bront,

Some good ideas here...

I'll be happy to consider you for the game, so long as you don't think you'll be over-extended.  Is it your preference to be an alternate?


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

I'm just letting you know I won't mind being one, so if you find 4 other deserving people, I won't be hurt.  I've got time at the moment, and that doesn't look to change (Besides, PbPs don't take that much time out of a week).

I'm not sure which fits in better with your campaign ideal, nor steps on other's toes, but either would be fun to play.  I'd probably use the racial substitution levels (or some of them at least) for the warforged artifacer.

On a side note, it would be up to you on Carver's age if you want to use him.  It'd probably be listed at 1 or 2, but you could rule weather or not he's older and simply forgotten who he is, or he's a new creation simply set loose on the world.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 31, 2005)

If possible I too would like to revive a character that was written for another game. The original character never got beyond 1st level so I kinda want to see how he does. So advancing him to 7th would be quite easy

Brodin Stoneheart (Dwarf Ranger 3/Fighter 4)
[sblock]
Description
His name is Brodin Stoneheart and he is a scion of Clan Kardurun from the northern reaches of the Mror Holds. He is of average for the people of that region (4’2” and 164 lbs.). But his bright red hair and dark green eyes are both rare and proof he carries the blood of the southern clans. He wears his hair long, kept in a warrior’s braid, while keeping his beard relatively short.

Prologue
His parents met over sixty-three years ago, in the city of Korunda’s Gate, in the northern Mror Holds. Brodin’ fathers was Rurik Stoneheart, his mother’ Vala Loderr, a distant and unmarked member of House Kundarak. They met at time when both were just beginning their apprenticeships, but they each recognized each other as soul mates. And so their love flourished over the next 10 years and shortly after finishing their training the two were married. An Artificer of some skill Vala worked in the enclave of House Kundarak creating and fixing whatever was needed, while Rurik took a position as a Lieutenant and trainer of the House Guard. And so there lives seemed to settle, becoming all that much brighter when Vala discovered she was with child. Even more amazing was when the Healer confirmed that she would have twins.

And so the children’, Brodin (Male) and Diesa (Female), birth became an event celebrated by the whole of both the Clan and House. Many saw them as an omen for a brighter future. And it was firmly within the love and encouragement of both family and community that the two grew into fine examples of all that is great about Dwarves. As if to cap this happy time young Diesa developed a Dragonmark shortly before beginning her apprenticeship, as an Artificer, securing her place within the Holds. But Brodin would take a much longer and lonelier, though no less important, road for his training. Because while growing up it was discovered that Brodin possessed a personality and knack for certain skills that were invaluable to the Dwarven homeland. He had heard tales of the Sentinels and Deep Wardens, the dwarves that patrolled the far ranges and entrances to the Holds, but had never actually met one until the day Jagrin Garokdur arrived at his families home. When offered training there was little hesitation, both by him and his family, and shortly thereafter he began his study as a Sentinel (Ranger).

So he passed the next decade learning about weapons and dungeoneering. But more importantly he learned to hone his senses, his first line of defense, against encroaching enemy. And it would be those very skills that would save both his and his mentors lives, early in his training. While helping patrol one of the older mines Brodin heard a light scuffling sound coming towards him from further down the cavern he was checking. With barely enough time to find cover he watched as a trio of Ghouls traveled past in search of food. Moving as quiet and stealthily as possible he followed them as they moved towards his teachers last location. When he arrived he say the creature feast on something, though he couldn’t make out what it was for sure. No sooner had he decided to attack then he spotted his mentor hiding on a small ledge near-by, watching the horrendous creatures waiting for his own opening to attack. As if watching in slow motion Brodin’ mentor sprung from hiding cleaving one of the creatures in two. But the other two creatures saw Jagrin as nothing but food and moved to attack. Most of the strikes were easily avoided or deflected, but a few got thru, leaving the teacher bloody. This only served to spur the foul creatures to redouble their attacks. But it was at that very same moment that Brodin used their distraction to launch his own attack. While not as experienced as his teacher he managed to land a blow that would make a giant proud. Because with that one blow he was able to fell one of the Ghouls and reduce the threat to his mentor. The remaining ghoul sought to escape but having nowhere to run attack with a ferocity born of desperation. In a matter of moments though Brodin and his mentor quickly felled the beast. And while he learned much over the years both in the caves and out, the battle with the Ghouls was one of his fondest memories. 

But as with most it was tempered with sadness. A short time later (by Dwarven standards) his apprenticeship came to an end. While he was glad for the chance to return home and be able to see his family, Brodin was also filled with dread of the prospect having grown used to the isolation and constant state of readiness for battle. Though those thoughts were minor compared to the events that would soon transpire, for it was a future in the wake of the Day of Mourning.

Because you see as is apt to happen when least expected, misfortune would strike a well-placed blow. If not for the War that shaped all of Khorvaire for a century many would have stayed settled and focused on there crafts and their children and this story would be done. But in the midst of war seldom did such happy endings occur. These particular dark days had began a few years earlier when Rurik and Vala, along with much of Clan Kardurun, were assigned to a delegation sent to Cyre. They saw nothing amiss since they would return in plenty of time to see their children return from their training. Unfortunately it was only a year after their arrival that the Day of Mourning would occur. In one swift blow, Clan Kardurun was almost completely obliterated from the face of the planet. And so Brodin found his training complete but with no family left in the Holds to defend.

His normal inclination would have been to return to the caves and underground passages where he was most comfortable. But the spirit within drove Brodin to find a new path.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 31, 2005)

Krauss, I can move my character with little issue, so putting him in Sharn is no problem!


----------



## jglamere (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

First of all let me say that this would be my first experience with Play-by-Post gaming. I hope to join to get some experience with the format and have some fun.

If you decide you would rather have experienced PbPer's I totally understand.

Here is the character concept I would like to submit:

*Onar d'Thudret* (LN male half-orc ranger 6/extreme explorer 1)

*Background*
Orphaned early in life due to reason unbeknownst to him, Onar never had the chance to know his true parents. However, born a cousin of Dragonmarked blood, Onar was raised as a member of House Tharanshk. Showing vast potential, Onar studied under the finest mentors within the House of Finding in Zarash'ak. While Onar tolerated his studies, he really longed for the adventure that many members of his house pursue.

With the dawning of Onar's thirteenth birthday, his coming of age, he was finally allowed field assignments for the house. Demonstrating remarkable raw potential and possessing solid teaching, Onar was assigned to Baruk's expedition to establish an important outpost in the Demon Wastes. Onar learned much from the ruthless, no-nonsense commander while stationed at the Blood Crescent outpost developing into a talented scout for House Tharanshk.

Having recently departed Blood Crescent for new assignments… Onar has been reporting to the field assignment officer of the Finders Guild in Sharn, the City of Towers, while working various assignments for hire with a competent group he has come to recognize as friends.

*Personality*
Onar seeks a life of action and adventure without concern for trivial day-to-day business matters - much to his steward's displeasure. While others view him as reckless and daring, Onar feels he was destined for adventure - allowing him the natural ability to accomplish such amazing feats. Unconcerned with fame and fortune, Onar demands the thrill of the hunt and the excitement of the quest. Methodical and determined, Onar approaches each assignment with confidence and precise objectives.

While Onar is sometimes stern and not quick to call acquaintances "friend", he takes his oaths of friendship very seriously, considering such sworn friends kin. Blood and kin demand fierce loyalty, while blood spilled calls for vengeance and vendetta.

*Physical Description*
Onar stands 6'6" and is considered slim for a half-orc of his height. Though scarred from battle and eyes that tell of experience, Onar displays the youthful well-toned body of a half-orc of no more than 17 or 18 winters. Onar maintains a long, well kept midnight black mane which he wears in a neat tight braid that hangs down the middle of his back. Coarse strands hang in a thin mustache and beard off of a strong chiseled face. Onar dresses in a plain collared sleeveless tunic with buckskin trousers and solid knee high buckled boots. When exploring, he also adorns an engraved bronzewood helm, a thick reinforced leather vest that buckles down the sides, and thick reinforced leather bracers.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 1, 2005)

I just borrowed the eberron book from my neighbor, it looks great.  If you can wait 24 hours, I'll read most of it and get my character made.  

2 quick questions, would you allow the scout class from complete adventurer, and the whisper gnome sub-race from races of stone?  i can send you all the info on either one if you don't have it.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 1, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> I just borrowed the eberron book from my neighbor, it looks great. If you can wait 24 hours, I'll read most of it and get my character made.
> 
> 2 quick questions, would you allow the scout class from complete adventurer, and the whisper gnome sub-race from races of stone? i can send you all the info on either one if you don't have it.




I will allow both sources, but I will need the relevant details.  I don't own those books.  

Don't worry, I'm planning to hold the thread open to applicants for another day, at least.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 1, 2005)

This is my scout I threw together, I have a ton more ideas for him, but didn't want to overwhelm you at this point.  If you choose me, I will get you the relevant class/race info.  


Arundel Zalinbourg’s  Early memories are exceedingly pleasant.  As a young gnome, he was given almost anything his little heart could desire by his doting mother.  He rarely saw his father, who was to consumed by running the family business.  The Zalinbourg family ran one of the most prosperous and powerful ship building yards in Zilargo.  This was a rather recent occurrence, During the Great War, his father and uncles had made several astute business decisions to ship various war goods to any and all that were willing to pay there inflated prices.   The memories of Arundels childhood are dominated by his mother.  She had always fancied themselves as the peak of society, even though they were nouveau riche that were tolerated in the better circles only because of there immense wealth, and connections they had outside of Zilargo.  From his earliest days, Arundel was drilled to become the young society darling her mother dreamed about.  He was drilled in all the social graces, dancing, manners, tutored to be a sharp and witty conversationalist.  Despite her best efforts, Arundel showed little if any interest in these pursuits.  Although he possessed the quickness of thought necessary, he found such things the epitomy of boring, and only put in marginal effort.  

His relatively pleasant, if sometimes tedious life changed in the blink of an eye one night.  He was yanked out of bed by one of his 4 uncles, his fathers brothers and business partners, and told to dress, and get downstairs immediately.  By the time he got there, he saw his other uncles, father, and numerous cousins and aunts scurrying around.  Before he knew what had happened, they were placed in the back of a huge cart, covered in first a cloth, then various layers of garbage, and taking a bumpy ride.  

When the cart finally stopped, he looked out, and saw a small, run down wharf in the worst area of the trolanport harbor.  His entire family scurried on board a small 1 sailed ship that immediately shoved off.  Conspicously absent was his mother, and his father seemed to be avoiding all the other relatives.


Thus began the next chapter of his life, living in exile.  Though it was never told outright, over the following years of traveling with the remains of his family, he was able to piece together what happened.  His mother, in trying to climb the social ladder, had greviously offended the matriarch of the Sivis house.  The matriarch, using her long list of spies, and political connections, had flexed her muscle, and found that during the last years of the Great War, a prince of Karrnath was poisoned.  The poison was extremely rare, and extremely deadly.  Through her network of spies, it was shown that the assassin not only obtained the poison through the Zalinbourgs black market dealings, but sailed into town on one of there merchant ships.  This information was leaked to the Karrnath royal family, who immediately sent a company of elite troops to capture the family, and return them for trial.  Luckily, The Zalinbourg family heard about the company through there own spy network, and they were able to slip out under the cover of night as there family house was seized, searched, and burned.

All of this would have been damning enough, but Arundel later heard that not only had his mothers over ambition caused the exile, but when she heard of the downfall, she refused to go into exile, and wound up serving as a mistress to a high ranking, lecherous merchant.

Since it was his mother that caused there downfall, even his fellow family members shunned Arundel.  He was an outcast among exiles.  As the family traveled, never staying in one place for to long, lest they be found, Arundel would often linger far behind, or wander at the far fringe of the group.  He soon found that he liked the solitude, and it gave him a way to be useful to the family.  Soon, he would rise at dawn, and walk out ahead of the group, carefully making sure that they were safe.  Many times he saw a dangerous animal, or band of thieves, and was able to return to the family caravan and warn them.  Eventually, his family wandered onto the great plains of Talenta, and encountered the native Halflings.  For the first time in 15 years, the family stopped wandering.  

Most of his family was viewed as odd outsiders by the natives.  Arundel, however, soon earned there respect for his knowledge of the land, and ability to locate game, and warn them of enemies.  At first, he acted as an ambassador between his now quite large family clan (50 or so gnomes) and the Halflings.  Eventually, he earned enough respect that he would serve as a scout on there hunting or war parties.  Eventually, he gave up returning to his families settlement except on rare occasions.  He was still treated as an outcast and pariah among them, but, among the Halflings as a contributor with valuable skills.  

In the last few years, he has been hired out as part of mercenary teams by the tribe.

Arundel has a deep distrust of almost everyone.  He is smart enough to know where his strengths lie (stealth, observation) and where he is weak (straight out combat)  he will always try to avoid combat as much as possible, but, if cornered, has a nasty surprise.  A small gnome, wielding only a dagger and seeming to want to run more than fight is not a foe many warriors are afraid of.  However, Arundel sees no need to “fight fare” against larger and stronger opponents.  If he does engage in combat, you can bet that his dagger will be coated in one of the many poisons he has learned to glean from nature of the years.
Arundel is used to being the outcast, and has a hard time believing that anyone can see him as useful.  This often leads to distrust and hard feelings that are exclusively one sided, as he is very competent at what he does.  


The last of these mercenary adventures had him team up with an eclectic group of other races, for the first time in there life.  After completing there assignment, they found themselves near the outskirts of Sharn.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

Krauss, one thing I was contemplating was having Kershalt be a kind of urban druid.  I wanted him to be comfortable in and underneath the cities.  I kind of saw him as being able to track his chosen prey through a city as well as a forest...  I kind of wanted to swap out some class features for others to closer match the flavor... but I wasn't quite sure what I wanted to do yet, or even if you'd allow that.  So... that's me babbling.  

P.S.  I was thinking of dropping woodland stride, trackless step, and resist nature's lure for Track/Urban Tracking.  Also perhaps drop the ability to spontaneously cast _summon nature's ally_ for a very slightly expanded weapon/armor list and/or the addition of a few skills to the skill list?  Probably drop a couple other things too.  Umm.. yeah.  Just some thoughts.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 2, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Krauss, one thing I was contemplating was having Kershalt be a kind of urban druid. I wanted him to be comfortable in and underneath the cities. I kind of saw him as being able to track his chosen prey through a city as well as a forest... I kind of wanted to swap out some class features for others to closer match the flavor... but I wasn't quite sure what I wanted to do yet, or even if you'd allow that. So... that's me babbling.
> 
> P.S. I was thinking of dropping woodland stride, trackless step, and resist nature's lure for Track/Urban Tracking. Also perhaps drop the ability to spontaneously cast _summon nature's ally_ for a very slightly expanded weapon/armor list and/or the addition of a few skills to the skill list? Probably drop a couple other things too. Umm.. yeah. Just some thoughts.




Isida, you have some interesting ideas here, but I'm not sure you'll get the chance to fully explore them in this mini-campaign.  Although the game begins in Sharn, the city is really just a base of operations.  The gist of the 'Shards of Eberron' series is that your employer sends you globe-hopping in search of Dragonshards.  So, the first installment will send you to the Talenta Plains, the second to Xen'Drik....not sure about the third yet, but you get the idea.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 2, 2005)

I just wanted to point out to any fence-sitters on the boards that I haven't received a character idea yet for an arcane spell-caster.  Anyone out there want to give it a go?

-Heinz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi there,

I've been dying to roll up this guy but have had one game die before starting and a second that I applied for a day too late so here goes, third time lucky. For information, I don't have a subscription and haven't purchased a Dragon/Dungeon for over 12 months.

Grilok Hookfang (half-orc druid/fighter) strode purposely through the sloppy, smelly streets of the Mud Caves. His long legs and steady stride bearing him resolutely towards his goal, the dirty hole in the wall that he and Sithek called home. A palpable sense of anger hung heavy in the air around him causing the human scum of the dirty seaside district to scamper quickly out of his way. 

His heavy boots sloshed through what passed for muddy streets in the dung heap that sprawled haphazardly at the foot of the City of Towers. The heavy tread of the sturdy leather boots, like the hem of his mottled fur and scale cloak, were caked with the smelly, black, oily mud of the lower ward. The mud seemed to collect all the vileness of the upper city and deposit it in stinking puddles in the slums far below, before sucking at the spirit (and the feet Grilok thought miserably) of the souls that had the misfortune to live in the stinking rat infested midden heap. 

The harsh, dirty environment that he had chosen as his ‘lair’ since being exiled by the Ghaash’kala reminded him of his homeland somewhat but it didn’t improve his mood at all. At least the heavy skull of the horrid boar that was nestled snugly upon his head kept most of the rain from his remaining good eye, and had the added bonus of keeping his face paint from running.

A street urchin, bolder or hungrier than the others, darted forward and slid to a halt in front of the towering brute causing him to stutter to a halt mid-stride. The child’s eyes looked up pleadingly, his lips quavered and he stammered as he blinked fat oily raindrops from his eyes.

“P-p-p-lease s-s-s-s-sir, spare a c-c-c-coin for some food?”

“Be gone man-cub”, grumbled Grilok in his deep throated brogue. “It grows dark and these streets too often claim the life of the young and weak…”

Suddenly the child grabbed at the bone and volcanic glass talisman that hung heavily from a colourfully beaded leather throng braided and looped around Grilok’s neck. With reflexes honed through long hours working the Labyrinth of the Demon Wastes, Grilok’s hairy, black nailed hand flew to the ivory hilt of the heavily battle nicked scimitar that hung familiarly at his side. The curved blade slashed through the air like a serpent of steel striking the child’s head a meaty blow. The child slumped heavily and immediately to the ground.

“…and foolish!” Grilok finished.

Grilok’s single eye stared unblinking at the small bundle that lay at his feet. He checked his scimitar for blood, and seeing none, quickly sheathed it in its snakeskin home. Mud splattered over the dirty, threadbare cloak that covered the small boy as Grilok’s heavily booted feet stepped over the young would be thief. He stopped, an exhausted sigh escaping his lips and turned his head back to regard the unmoving heap.

“Hunger drives the weak to acts of desperation when a toothless cub would risk the wroth of the caged boar.” He grumbled. ” Hunger is not a weakness, and the cub did show courage, if foolishly, indeed he may yet have some role to play in the events that unfold. And possibly may even be of some use to me.”

Grilok quickly scanned the lawless slums that surrounded him. Sensing no other immediate threats he smoothly knelt down beside the body. His hands closed around the heavy amulet that had so recently been the target of theft. He pulled the leather throng over his head, muttering angrily to himself as it momentarily snagged on one of the broken teeth of his snarling boar headpiece, and waved it in intricate patterns over the child’s inert form. His breathing quickened and he softly chanted guttural, ancient words of power. A soft blue light lit the child’s face bringing into stark relief the tightly stretched skin that covered the lump that had risen where the flat of Grilok’s blade had connected.

The child’s eyes slowly opened and for the first time he stared fully into Grilok’s face. Seeing the single blood-shot, cat-slit eye and the ragged empty socket that once housed its twin up close had an immediate affect on the whelp. He let out a startled scream and tried to scrabble crab-like backwards through the black muddy slime, only succeeding in splashing smelly muck all over the front of Grilok’s leather breast plate, bringing an even deeper scowl to Grilok’s ink-stained face. 

“Be quiet and still man cub or I’ll deliver another blow to that bone head of yours and maybe silence you for good!”

Grilok quickly stood up and brushed the sticky mess from his chest.

“On this day you have been very lucky young buck.” Grilok growled, his deep bass voice having an immediate calming affect on the child. Flicking the putrid black mess from his fingers he reached down to help the child up from the muddy street. His mouth broke into what he hoped was a reassuring smile but, in truth, the heavily carved teeth, hooked tusks and black gums had the opposite affect and only increased the waif’s anxiety. 

Rolling his eye and clamping his mouth shut Grilok dug into the small cloth sack that dangled loosely from the braided hemp rope that he used as a belt. His thick stubby fingers closed around a cold, greasy garlic and mutton sausage that he had saved from his lunch. He pulled it from the sack and offered it to the thin wastrel that stood forlornly before him. The food reminded him that Sithek would be worried, hungry and impatient (and not necessarily in that order) and that a worried, hungry and impatient Sithek wasn’t likely to be a good thing for he or his neighbours. 

“Come boy take the food and get to your shelter, I have not the time to waste standing here trying to convince you I mean no harm.”

The boy snatched the sausage and ran, his little legs pumping in the thick slurping mud. Grilok watched the boy bolt around the corner and then he turned his steps back towards his home.

/-OO-\

It had been another frustrating day of dead ends and red herrings and Grilok was no closer to clearing his name. It angered and frustrated him to be stuck in Sharn but this is where his exile had led him. The people of these soft southern cities believed that the war had ended but the Ghaash’kala knew that it went on, and would likely never end. Everyday the Ghaash’kala fought against the tide of darkness that threatened the whole of Khorvaire. Everyday the Clan that protected the borders of the Demon Wastes held at bay horrors that these soft southerners could only dream of. And everyday that Grilok was exiled was another day where he let his brothers die defending the weak and believing that he was a murderous coward. 

Two hard years it had been since his humiliation, a humiliation that had cost him his life and left him feeling hollow and dirty. It had almost broken him. He had been spiralling out of control, giving into his anger and drinking heavily. Beaten, broken and bruised he had limped from the Labyrinth and straight into a self-induced hell. If not for the selfless sacrifice of Sithek then he would still be wallowing in self-pity. In fact, truth-be-told, he probably would have given his beliefs away and become one of life’s wasted chances.

But Sithek had saved him. She had bought him back from the brink of insanity, and had woken him to his purpose, had given his anger a focus. He now had drive, although the endless frustrations in his investigation were starting to wear awfully thin. It might be that he needed to look at enlisting aid, a concept that was fairly alien to him since his separation from the Clan. He didn’t think of Sithek as aid. Sithek was family, an extension of himself.

Admittedly, he didn’t know much about who may have framed him for the murder of the visiting Silver Flame priests. They had said that they were hunting a thief who had stolen an artefact of great importance to their church. He had been asked to escort them to Ghaash Dar so that they could plead their case before the Ghaash’kala elders.

On the second evening of their journey though tragedy struck. The guards that accompanied the expedition had been out scouting the area immediately around the site the group had chosen to rest in. Grilok began setting up the camp while the priests dismounted, dusted off their prayer mats and knelt to begin their evening prayers. That was when all hell broke loose, or so Grilok had been told. He could recall nothing of how the priests had died or why he had been spared. Grilok had been discovered standing covered in blood in the middle of the circle of dead priests. All he could recall was the smell of cinnamon and the name ‘Belkorr’ screamed into the night. 

The Silver Flame hierarchy demanded restitution and the Ghaash’kala delivered it in the form of a branding, the loss of an eye and exile. Grilok was branded on each palm with the broken circle that identified him as a coward. His left eye was ruined with a sharpened stick, eventually, after infection had set in, Grilok removed the pulped mess that remained. And, what hurt worst of all, he was exiled from his home and divorced from his purpose.

\mo0om/

On a side note the original concept was for a fourth level guy. Being 7th I'm going to take 3 levels in fighter which I hope will help tip the balance in favour of two druids (you were in first Isida  ) being in the party. And here's how I'm going to explain it.

\mo0om/

Since being in Sharn Grilok has been able to follow several leads regarding the mysterious Belkor, they'd all ended in dead ends. He just wasn't cut out for investigative work. His means were those of the wild, he was more straightforward, more direct. And this Belkor was elusive, and powerful, everywhere Grilok turned there was another red herring. Sure as it would rain tomorrow, Belkor knew Grilok was in Sharn. He knew and he revelled in that knowledge. He toyed with Grilok and there was nothing the half orc could do about it.

It'd been three years now since Grilok's shame, three long hard, lonely years. If not for Sithek he would have gone insane, and he wasn't sure if he might not have 'lost-it-a-little'. It became obvious to Grilok early in his time in Sharn that he didn't fit. Well it wasn't so much he didn't, but his beliefs didn't. He didn't feel right in the city, he didn't feel as attuned to his power, he didn't fell like he could 'grow' in his beliefs. It was hard being in Sharn and he had to adapt or die. 

Grilok managed to find a job as a labourer for the Cannith family in Ashblack . He carried raw ore for the family, ore to fragile to be trusted to the constructs that normally carried out the heavy-duty work. During the day he would work the Cannith foundries, growing in strength, using his determination to regain his stolen heritage, to drive him on, to help him through the hard days.

He also had his newfound faith. Grilok had discovered The Traveler. With the Traveler he felt some kinship, he felt a little closer to his roots. There was something about the chaotic nature of the God that appealed to Grilok's wild side. He soon found that he had more than Sithek to comfort him when he was lonely, he had his faith. 

It was almost two years before Grilok had saved enough money to move out of the Mud Caves. Two years of lugging ore and fighting with the riff raff that occupied the shantytowns that sprawled at the base of the City of Towers. But eventually he was able to save enough money to relocate from the Mud Caves to Deathsgate. A place of opportunity, a place where he would find it easier to get aid in his quest; and a place where he could use his new found strength and fighting ability to keep him and Sithek dry and fed.

\mo0om/

I’ll work his more recent background in if I get in and once I see what his companions are all about.

Cheers

Daz

Edit: Hi Krauss,

I was perusing your Maure Castle thread and saw that PbP experience was important in the request (and well it should be). I thought I should explain my pedigree (or lack of) in this instance in the hope of getting a better hearing.   I have only decided to have a go at PbP over the last two weeks or so, I've been playing D&D for 20+ years though so I know my way around a game. I'm currently playing in or have been accepted into 

Hanable's Hunters
Metroplois the World in Waiting - Rogues Gallery
Age of Worms Adventure Path

and (although I haven't got as far as stats with this one) a D20Modern teenage slasher/horror do about to start (B-Movie  - can't wait sounds a gas)


----------



## devrimk (Jun 2, 2005)

Hopefully I am not late.
Here is my Wolverine like character.

*Background*
Leon is born of a human family child in Eldeen reeches. When grown up his family realised his differences. He is wild and furious. At early 14's some older boys trying to humiliate him but he is ripped them with his claws. Nobody dies but he was banished to his town.
He was live in the forrest a long time and at 18 he meet Beorin the Bear. He teaches him his ancestors power and how can he use them. He is now unleash his animal side.

*Physical Description*
Unlike typical Shifter Leon short and stocky. His black hair is short and thick. You can see his animalistic heritage from his cat like eyes. 

*Personality
*He is only respect physical power. So he is not like womens or child looking races. He is accept all challenges and no fear of consequences. He is searching he is more human or more animal.

*Class:*
Rng1-Brb1-Fig2
Warshaper 2 (Complete book of warrior)
Weretouched Master 1
Shifter : Razorclaw trait
Weretouched Master: Tiger Lycontrophic heritage.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 3, 2005)

looks like a lot of natury types, any decisions yet?


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

Krauss, if you post creation rules soon, I can probably hack out either character tonight (The artifacer might take a bit longer, but that's due to item creation issues.)  I'm hoping I'm in (Got plenty of time, and like both concepts).  But even if I'm an alt, I'll still write either one up for you. (It's something to do)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmm... Ya know, I was looking through the Eberron book, and I had an alternate idea.

And elf wizard with the Right of Counsel feat.  When she was a youngling, she fell deathly ill of a strange illness her people called the Spirit Plague.  It is believed that when a family or bloodline fails to honor their ancestors, the ancestors may call some of the living to join them.  It happens very rarely, but her family knew what they must do.  They left their child in the City of the Dead to appease whatever transgressions they may have made, as well as other sacrifices to honor their ancestors.

The girl child lay in a death-like trance for days as she experience visions.  Her ancient ancestors appeared before her and spoke to her in her dreams.  They told her she would pass beyond the veil and return with more power than before, and she must leave Aerenal to learn the true nature of life and death.  Her ancestors explained her family was losing touch with the realities of life and death, and she was a chosen representative to bring them the truth.

I would see her as a wizard/ blood magus on a quest.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 3, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> looks like a lot of natury types, any decisions yet?




I'll be closing submissions tonight, and making my choices (lots of good ones submitted, so it looks like I'll take five).  Character creation rules will come shortly thereafter.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hmm... Ya know, I was looking through the Eberron book, and I had an alternate idea.....I would see her as a wizard/ blood magus on a quest.




Another good concept, Isida.  I'll consider this character for the arcane slot.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

Krause, I was pondering directions I could take Mel (She's somewhat flexable given her general desire to blend in).  One of the thoughts was the Invisable Blade PrC from the Complete Warrior.  However, there's a mistake in the book about the reqs, that require point blank shot and far shot in addition to weapon focus.  Apparently it should be simply weapon finesse and weapon focus (I found it in the thread here).  Would you be all right with me taking that PrC with those reqs instead?

Mel is fairly flexable, like I said.  I could see her taking Sorcerer and maybe going arcane trickster.  I could see her simply picking up a few levels in a few other classes (fighter/swashbuckler),  but staying mainly in rogue (mostly ways to let her pose as someone else).  I pondered the Chamelion PrC from Races of Destiny, but not sure I want to go that route.  I could see her taking a few levels in shadowdancer, but again, not sure.  Like I said, she's flexable, and I'm willing to take her in any direction that is needed that helps out the party if you want me to play her.


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 3, 2005)

Hopin' I'm not too late, either . . .

*Dre*, changeling rogue/sorcerer
_(seriously, though, I prepared this concept before ever reading *Bront*'s Mel.  No similarities were intended, and my apologies.)_​Drevin, the overconfident half-elf and professional sailor with the Mark of Storm.
Andrea, the ambitious human and Tinker with the Mark of Making.
Dretilo, the talkative halfling and part-time innkeeper with the Mark of Hospitality
Dresdoan, the quick-thinking human and guide with the Mark of Passage.

Dre the changeling, since childhood, has always felt uncomfortable with familiar surroundings.  Perhaps because as a child his family travelled the length and breadth of Khorvaire, never settiling in one spot for more than a year.  Perhaps because every person he befriended, upon learning Dre's true nature, turned away in disgust, horror or righteousness.  Perhaps because familiarity, in the final days of the Last War, led to your capture . . .

Dre learned to foster a disguise, compete with personality, nuances and a career, only to shed it like a layer of clothing whenever the wanderlust would strike, and he would start anew in another town, another country, another land.  Yet familiarity, his bane and his nemesis, always drew him back.  He would return, sometimes after months, sometimes after years, to don the life of the one he left behind and rekindle the old friendships.  At least, until Dre once again felt the walls closing in.

In his travels, with months spent only in silent meditation, with no other company but his own, Dre grew adept in the ways of sorcery.  Over time, he both refined his shapechanging abilities and learned the spells necessary to duplicate the dragonmarks of the "true" races.  He tested his disguise by creating Drevin, the half-elven sailor that had mastered the mark, and suddenly found himself catapulted through the ranks and soon captained his own ship.

Later, Dre "manifested" the mark in one of his old favorites, Andrea of House Cannith, and found her rise in her guild to be one of his more satisfying accomplishments.  Perhaps, one day, she would switch guilds and become a fabricator of some reknown . . .

Dre enjoyed the attention, enjoyed the spotlight.  But the light would always grow to bright, his eyes so blinded he could no longer see his audience.  And his wanderlust would grab him, wrenching him away to another place.

_Character Concept:_

Dre has friends everywhere, contacts everywhere.  With his inherent abilities and his magic, Dre can mimic almost any dragonmark successfully.  With his devotion and intelligence, he has learned a huge number of trades and skills, as well as the art of diplomacy.  He has several legitimate letters of credit and identification papers to his name (or, rather, numerous names), hidden away in caches scattered across the continent.

His spells known include _prestidigitation_, _mending_, _comprehend languages_, _expeditious retreat_, and others that help him mimic dragonmarks and enhance his diplomatic abilities.

His skill points are scattered among many Professions (including tinker, sailor, scribe, guide, and others) as well as Knowledge (local), Bluff, and Diplomacy.

In addition, these are only a few personalities that Dre can "don".  I would be interested in making up new ones, depending on where the party might visit, or even have you (the "DM"), introduce some new ones as a twist, if you were interested.

Thank you for considering this character.  I would be honored to play in your game.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your interest and ideas!  Character submissions are now closed.

Now, the bad news.  I'm late for a party and my wife is going to kill me as it is, so I have to put you off just a little longer (What can I say?  I'm a cruel DM  )  I've made my decisions, though, and it's going to be a good group.  Sorry for the delay!

Stay tuned....
Heinz


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 4, 2005)

tease


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Taps food impatiently*  Come on, come on, two hours, surely that's long enough for any party...  

  Just kidding.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 4, 2005)

most be a heck of a party.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 4, 2005)

I never get invited to the good parties anymore. I tell you...you eat one pet and your branded!


----------



## jglamere (Jun 4, 2005)

Gives new meaning to cruel and unusual Player punishment.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

*hums Jeopardy theme*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

This must have been a seriously fun party...


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 4, 2005)

good grief, this is killing me.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> This must have been a seriously fun party...



Obviously, Heinz is not a Hardcore Gamer


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey now, he just posted in Maure Castle...  Heinz, olly-olly-oxinfree!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 4, 2005)

Okay, the moment is at hand...

Congratualations to the following...

*Isida Kep'Tukari* as unnamed Elven Wizard (the arcane slot)

*D20Dazza* as Grilok Hookface, Half-Orc Druid/Fighter (the divine slot...so more druid than fighter would appropos, Daz).

*Prof Yeti* as Brodin Stoneheart, Dwarven Ranger/Fighter (the tank slot).

*cool hand luke* as Arundel Zalinbourg, Whisper Gnome Scout (the skill monkey slot).

*eabha* as Aalin Ranohrel, Human Artificer/Bard? (the wildcard slot).

Character creation rules to follow shortly...

Apologies to the other interested parties that weren't selected.  You will be my first options if the need for alternates crops up.

Thanks all!
-Heinz


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

Sweet!  Can't wait to get to work on Death Gift.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 4, 2005)

Groovy! I will begin piecing together all the notes I have made for the character.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

Doh.  Oh well.  I'll draw up Mel as an alt anyway. (Character creation can be fun)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 4, 2005)

Question?

Stat generation?

Starting Money?

Hit Points?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

I bet there's another party going on.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry for the delay...here are the character creation rules.

1. Starting character level is 7th.

2. Sources Allowed...As stated previously, anything WoTC published is fair game. Material published by other 3rd-party developers will also be fair game, but subject to approval (some that I generally trust include Malhavoc, Green Ronin, Necromancer, Goodman). In any case, please provide references for all material that comes from any source other than the three Core Rulebooks. I may ask for more specific detail if I don't have access to the references cited. If you have an idea, and are in doubt as to whether it will be permissible, just ask. 

3. Ability Scores....32 point buy at first level, then modified for race. Then, add in the  additional point for 4th level. 

4. Hit Points....Maximum at first level. Thereafter, Half a hit die plus 2 (for d8HD or larger), or half a hit die plus 1 (for d6HD or smaller). In all cases, add CON bonuses as normal. 

5. Equipment and Wealth....Total of all posessions, magical and mundane, to be worth not more than 19,000 gp, per the DMG. No more than a quarter of that value (4750 gp) is to be invested in any single item.  If anyone wants to create magical items, the gp cost of said creation must come from the 19,000 gp total. 

6. Experience...Starting xp will be 24,500. The extra 3,500 xp may be used to pay for magic item creation if you so wish. No character is allowed to start with less than 21,000 xp (the minimum required for 7th level). 

7. For multi-class characters, please remember to include the order in which he/she advanced levels (important for skill point allocation, hit point totals, etc.)

Need anything else? Just give a shout!

Thanks,
Heinz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I bet there's another party going on.




Nope, just recovering from the one last night.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 4, 2005)

I hate to ask this so soon but is there any way I can exceed the single item cost by a small amount?

It is for what will be a signature item for the character. A Mithral Heavy Shield +1 of Bashing. For a total of 5,020 GP.

If not that is fine I just thought I would ask.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 4, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I hate to ask this so soon but is there any way I can exceed the single item cost by a small amount?
> 
> It is for what will be a signature item for the character. A Mithral Heavy Shield +1 of Bashing. For a total of 5,020 GP.
> 
> If not that is fine I just thought I would ask.




I suppose I could allow this, as I really don't think it would be an unbalanced item for this level of play.  But, I will have to make you work for it.   

How about a nice write-up detailing how Brodin acquired it, and why it's so important to him?


----------



## jglamere (Jun 4, 2005)

Dang. Oh well, I will keep an out and let me know if you need an Alt.

Thanks and have fun everyone.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 4, 2005)

In addition to getting you all diligently working on character sheets, we need to get a backstory set up.  Basically, we can go about this one of two ways, and it doesn't make any difference to me which approach we take.  A simple vote will suffice.

1. The characters are all strangers who meet for the first time when they assemble to accept a job offer in Sharn.

2. The characters are an established adventuring party who collectively accept the job offer.

The first way is a bit quicker and easier.  The second allows for the opportunity to establish relationships and connections between the characters before the adventure begins.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

I like the first, it's always rather spontaneous.  And here's my initial character sheet with background and whatnot.

Edit - Character moved to Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 5, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> I suppose I could allow this, as I really don't think it would be an unbalanced item for this level of play.  But, I will have to make you work for it.
> 
> How about a nice write-up detailing how Brodin acquired it, and why it's so important to him?




Cool...No problem with the write-up. I should have something for you soon.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 5, 2005)

By the way I am flexible with either start scenario.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 5, 2005)

I won't be able to finish this guy till tomorrow, but I'm pumped.

do you have a certain character sheet you want us to use?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2005)

Cool, I'm in, I'll start work on Grilok this arvo, might end up with 6 levels of druid and one of fighter. I'm happy with the don't know anybody start, having just moved into Deathsgate he's looking for a new 'job'.


----------



## hbarsquared (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, thank you very much for the chance!  I always like seeing new PbP threads that do not use the "first-come, first-serve" basis.  I respect prospective DMs that want to put that type of effort into their campaigns.  

Have a terrific game, and I'll be sure to stop by and take a look around.  Sounds like fun!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 5, 2005)

Here is a 2nd draft of character with background.  And 1st Draft of Shield Story.

Character Information
[sblock]
Name: Brodin Stoneheart
Race: Dwarf
Class: Ranger 3/ Fighter 4
EXP – 24,500
Sex: Male
Age: 52
Height: 4’2"
Weight: 166lbs.
Hair: Red
Eyes: Green 
Skin: Caucasian
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Dol Dorn  

STR	16	+3	
DEX	14	+2	[+1 4th Lvl]
CON	15	+2	[+2 Racial]
INT	12	+1	
WIS	12	+1	
CHA	10	+0	[- 2 Racial]

HP: 62 [8 + 6 + 6 + 7 + 7 + 7 + 7 + (14 Con)]
Init: + 2
BAB/Grapple: +10/ +10
Speed: 20 Ft.
AC: 20 [+5 Armor/ +3 Shield/ +2 Dex]
Touch/Flatfooted: 14 / 18

Fort:	+9	(Con +2/Ranger +3/Fighter +4)
Ref:	+6	(Dex +2/Ranger +3/Fighter +1)
Will:	+3	(Wis +1/Ranger +1/Fighter +1)

Climb	                        +13	(+10 Ranks/+3 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Craft [Armorer]	             +4	(+1 Ranks/+1 Stat/+2 Bonus)
Craft [Weaponsmith]	+4	(+1 Ranks/+1 Stat/+2 Bonus)
Handle Animal	             +5	(+5 Ranks/+0 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Heal	                          +3	(+2 Ranks/+1 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Hide	                          +5	(+3 Ranks/+2 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Jump	                        +13	(+10 Ranks/+3 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Know [Dungeon]	             +2	(+1 Ranks/+1 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Know [Nature]	             +3	(+2 Ranks/+1 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Listen	                          +5	(+4 Ranks/+1 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Move Silent	             +5	(+3 Ranks/+2 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Search	                          +5	(+4 Ranks/+1 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Spot	                          +5	(+4 Ranks/+1 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Survival	                          +8	(+7 Ranks/+1 Stat/+0 Bonus)
Swim	                          +6	(+3 Ranks/+3 Stat/+0 Bonus)

Languages
Dwarven
Common

Feats/ Special Abilities:
Darkvision – 60’
Stonecutting
Stability
+2 vs. Poison
+2 vs. Spell/ Spell-Like
Racial Weapon – Waraxe/ Urgosh
+1 Attack vs. Orc/ Goblinoids
+4 Dodge vs. Giant Class
+2 Appraise vs. Stone/ Metal
+2 Craft vs. Stone/ Metal
1st - Open Mind
RF – Track
RF – Armor Proficiency [All]
RF – Shield Proficiency
RF – Martial Weapons Proficiency [All]
RF – Simple Weapons Proficiency [All]
RA – Favored Enemy – Undead
RA – Wild Empathy [+5]
2nd – RF – Two Weapon Fighting
3rd – Improved Shield Bash
RF – Endurance
4th – FF – Over-sized Two-Weapon Fighting
5th – FF – Weapon Focus [Dwarven Waraxe] 
6th – Mror Stalwart
7th – FF – Weapon Specialization [Dwarven Waraxe]

Personal Equipment -			Lb.	
Black Explorer Outfit			0.0	0.00
Ring [of Sustenance]			0.0	2,500.00
Ring [of Feather Fall]			0.0	2,200.00
Brooch [of Shielding]			0.0	1,500.00
Mithral Shirt [+1]		                        10.0	2,100.00
Mithral Heavy Shield [+1 Bashing]	             5.0	5,020.00
Dwarven Waraxe [+1]			8.0	2,330.00
Warhammer [MW]			             5.0	312.00
Shortsword			             2.0	10.00
Dagger [2]			             2.0	4.00

Money Pouch			             0.5	1.00
* Wealth [15 Pp/25 Gp/6 Sp/2 Cp		1.0	175.62

Bandolier [MW] - 12			1.5	5.00
Flint/Steel			             0.0	1.00
Whetstone			             1.0	.02
Chalk [x10]			             0.0	.10
Candle [x6]			             0.0	.06
ID Paper [MW]			             0.0	5.00
Travel Papers			             0.0	.20

Potion Belt [MW] - 10			1.0	60.00
Potion (Cure Light) [x10]			1.0	500.00

Heward’s Handy Haversack			5.0	2000.00
LP – Mess Kit		                         1.0	2.00	
LP – Water Skin [x3]		           12.0	3.00
LP – Trail Rations [x6]			6.0	3.00
CP – Gray Explorer Outfit [x2]	           16.0	20.00
CP – Bedroll			             5.0	0.10
CP – Silk Rope – 50’ [x2]		           10.0	20.00
CP – Grappling Hook			4.0	1.00
CP – Sack [x3]			             1.0	0.30
CP – Vial (Oil) [x4]			             4.0	0.40
CP – Sun Rod [x12]		           12.0	24.00
RP – Vial (Oil) [x2]			             2.0	0.20
RP – Scroll Case			             0.5	1.00
RP – Silk Rope – 50’			5.0	10.00
RP – Grappling Hook			4.0	1.00
RP – Healer’s Kit			             1.0	50.00
RP – Thieves’ Tools			1.0	30.00
RP – Everburning Torch			1.0	110.00
				19,000.00

Personal Weight			           37.0	
Travel Weight		  	             5.0	
Total Weight		                        42.0		
[/sblock]

History
[sblock]
A Brief History of Brodin Stoneheart of Clan Kardurun  
As told by Jagrin Garokdur (Elder)

Description
His name is Brodin Stoneheart and he is a scion of Clan Kardurun from the northern reaches of the Mror Holds. He is of average for the people of that region (4’2” and 164 lbs.). But his bright red hair and dark green eyes are both rare and proof he carries the blood of the southern clans. He wears his hair long, kept in a warrior’s braid, while keeping his beard relatively short. But the most distinctive feature of the young dwarf is the determined and steady air that seems to permeate his very soul.

Prologue
His parents met over sixty-three years ago, in the city of Korunda’s Gate, in the northern Mror Holds. Brodin’ fathers was Rurik Stoneheart, his mother’ Vala Loderr, a distant and unmarked member of House Kundarak. They met at time when both were just beginning their apprenticeships, but they each recognized each other as soul mates. And so their love flourished over the next 10 years and shortly after finishing their training the two were married. An Artificer of some skill Vala worked in the enclave of House Kundarak creating and fixing whatever was needed, while Rurik took a position as a Lieutenant and trainer of the House Guard. And so there lives seemed to settle, becoming all that much brighter when Vala discovered she was with child. Even more amazing was when the Healer confirmed that she would have twins.

And so the children’, Brodin (Male) and Diesa (Female), birth became an event celebrated by the whole of both the Clan and House. Many saw them as an omen for a brighter future. And it was firmly within the love and encouragement of both family and community that the two grew into fine examples of all that is great about Dwarves. As if to cap this happy time young Diesa developed a Dragonmark shortly before beginning her apprenticeship, as an Artificer, securing her place within the Holds. But Brodin would take a much longer and lonelier, though no less important, road for his training. Because while growing up it was discovered that Brodin possessed a personality and knack for certain skills that were invaluable to the Dwarven homeland. He had heard tales of the Sentinels and Deep Wardens, the dwarves that patrolled the far ranges and entrances to the Holds, but had never actually met one until the day Jagrin Garokdur arrived at his families home. When offered training there was little hesitation, both by him and his family, and shortly thereafter he began his study as a Sentinel (Ranger).

So he passed the next decade learning about weapons and dungeoneering. But more importantly he learned to hone his senses, his first line of defense, against encroaching enemy. And it would be those very skills that would save both his and his mentors lives, early in his training. While helping patrol one of the older mines Brodin heard a light scuffling sound coming towards him from further down the cavern he was checking. With barely enough time to find cover he watched as a trio of Ghouls traveled past in search of food. Moving as quiet and stealthily as possible he followed them as they moved towards his teachers last location. When he arrived he say the creature feast on something, though he couldn’t make out what it was for sure. No sooner had he decided to attack then he spotted his mentor hiding on a small ledge near-by, watching the horrendous creatures waiting for his own opening to attack. As if watching in slow motion Brodin’ mentor sprung from hiding cleaving one of the creatures in two. But the other two creatures saw Jagrin as nothing but food and moved to attack. Most of the strikes were easily avoided or deflected, but a few got thru, leaving the teacher bloody. This only served to spur the foul creatures to redouble their attacks. But it was at that very same moment that Brodin used their distraction to launch his own attack. While not as experienced as his teacher he managed to land a blow that would make a giant proud. Because with that one blow he was able to fell one of the Ghouls and reduce the threat to his mentor. The remaining ghoul sought to escape but having nowhere to run attack with a ferocity born of desperation. In a matter of moments though Brodin and his mentor quickly felled the beast. And while he learned much over the years both in the caves and out, the battle with the Ghouls was one of his fondest memories. 

But as with most it was tempered with sadness. A short time later (by Dwarven standards) his apprenticeship came to an end. While he was glad for the chance to return home and be able to see his family, Brodin was also filled with dread of the prospect having grown used to the isolation and constant state of readiness for battle. Though those thoughts were minor compared to the events that would soon transpire, for it was a future in the wake of the Day of Mourning.

Because you see as is apt to happen when least expected, misfortune would strike a well-placed blow. If not for the War that shaped all of Khorvaire for a century many would have stayed settled and focused on there crafts and their children and this story would be done. But in the midst of war seldom did such happy endings occur. These particular dark days had began a few years earlier when Rurik and Vala, along with much of Clan Kardurun, were assigned to a delegation sent to Cyre. They saw nothing amiss since they would return in plenty of time to see their children return from their training. Unfortunately it was only a year after their arrival that the Day of Mourning would occur. In one swift blow, Clan Kardurun was almost completely obliterated from the face of the planet. And so Brodin found his training complete but with no family left in the Holds to defend.

His normal inclination would have been to return to the caves and underground passages where he was most comfortable. But the spirit within him drove Brodin to find a new path. And after talking with the remaining elder of his Clan he made ready to leave the Hold’s for what lay beyond. “Maybe I will go to the city of Sharn. It is supposed to be a place rife with adventure.” He thought.
[/sblock]

Sorry it is kinda long and I need another draft but here is the story of how I got the Shield.
[sblock]
The Tale of the Elven Princess
It was a cold and rainy night many miles east of the town of Vathirond in Breland. But instead of enjoying a warm fire and cold mug of ale, Brodin Stoneheart found himself trudging thru mud following the tracks of his quarry. But his mind was a whirl with the vision of the scene on the road earlier. It was literally covered in a blanket of bodies and bones. “They have taken the girl. You must find her, please! The creatures were traveling that way [southeast].” The only elven warrior still alive had said before he died of blood loss. “Skeletons don’t act alone! Where is there master? And what does he want with the girl? Who is she?” he thought to himself as he checked the ground again. 

Shortly Brodin would have answers to at least a few of his questions. As he crested a hillock he saw the foul undead creature standing in a clearing of a short ways away. The girl moved but only barely as if drugged while being restrained by some of the skeletons.  Though no master of the arts of concealment he was able to move around the clearing and find his objective, namely the master to these foul beasts. Though it was hard to make out physical features as he was wrapped in a voluminous robe. The man seemed to be preparing for what Brodin could only guess was a sacrifice. Not knowing how much longer he had, Brodin sprung into action and charged toward the man. Unfortunately Dwarven legs being how they are he wasn’t able to reach the man before his minions moved to block Brodin’ charge. But also like many of his race he is stubborn when focused. And he waded thru the mass of undead on his way to their master. The robed one must have become very nervous because with Brodin only a short distance away he cast forth a ball of fire that exploded with the force volcano’s explosion. But again he underestimated the determination of dwarves. And never had he faced an angrier dwarf than the one the stepped out of the conflagration in front of him. Though his armor and shield were in tatters he hefted his Waraxe and cleaved the robed individual from shoulder to hip. With the death of the robed one the undead soon fell where they stood, the unholy magic gone with its source. Quickly he checked the girl and after determining she would be fine he sat down in the muck and mud to rest. And soon slumber found him.

Brodin awoke some time later to a young face looking back at him from much closer than he was comfortable being. After extracting himself he introduced himself and stated they should be on their way. And after a quick meal they set out for the town of Vathirond, though Brodin moved them away from the road where the other elves had been massacred.  The girl, never far from Brodin’ side, was quite to the point of never once complaining even as the road became difficult. Making good time they arrived at the town just before sundown. While she spoke not a work, letting Brodin ask and answer his own questions with only nods for here part, he found that she was traveling to Sharn as well. Having nothing better to do, and worrying about her, he booked the both passage on the Lightning Rail. But any worries would soon be lessened at their arrival in Sharn. Almost as the Lightning Rail docked at the terminus the girl almost jumped from the carriage into the arms of a regally attired elf. Introductions were made and Brodin discovered that the girl was his daughter. Feeling she would be safe Brodin made way to travel on. But as he was leaving the girl surprised him with a kiss on the cheek and hug to make a bear proud.

The final chapter to this story would not come to pass for many months. But one day while he relaxed a small retinue of elves in full approached Brodin. They spoke but little beyond saying that this was a gift from Gerron Kyros, the betrothed of Valia Falanashir, with his deepest thanks. And before he could even open the package they were gone. The content have become his most prized possessions, for sentimental reasons that far outweigh the material.
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi there,

Keeping your comments in mind I've decided to revert back to his original concept and drop the fighter levels if that's cool? He'll be a straight up 7th level druid.

I've just about finished him, just got to sort items and spells and re-do his background a little. I should have him posted complete tomorrow. If you want to see how he is shaping up at the moment (so you can get a start on checking maths etc) let me know.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 5, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> I won't be able to finish this guy till tomorrow, but I'm pumped.
> 
> do you have a certain character sheet you want us to use?




No, you can go ahead and use whatever format works best for you.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 5, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Keeping your comments in mind I've decided to revert back to his original concept and drop the fighter levels if that's cool? He'll be a straight up 7th level druid.
> 
> ...




Straight Druid...sounds good, Daz. I don't need a sneak-peek, just go ahead and post him here when he's done.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks, he hasn't turned out to be your traditional druid but I hope you find him interesting (his Chr of 6 doesn't help with his handle animal or animal affinity). Sorted his background just the spells and items to do now. Hopefully, before the game starts, I'll post the stats of his favourite wild shapes, if not then I'll edit and include them as we go.

Bed time - talk tomorrow evening

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 5, 2005)

Okay, all, the Rogue's Gallery is ready to go.

Isida and Prof Yeti, you can go ahead and move your characters over now.

Here it is:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2304570#post2304570

Thanks!
Heinz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, it seems that those of you who have an opinion on the subject would rather assemble as a group of strangers.  So, here we go...

If you would, please wrap up your character's background with him/her living somewhere in Sharn (it doesn't matter for how long), and receiving word that Tophran Damilek, the best known dragonshard dealer in the city, has put out a call for adventurers.  The IC thread will start with the PCs assembling at Tophran's office in the Everbright district of Middle Menthis.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 6, 2005)

sorry for the delay, will have him up shortly.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 6, 2005)

let me know if this is good, and I'll move him over


Arundel Zalinbourg 
male Chaos Gnome Scout 7
Alignment: Nuetral
Patron Deity: 
Region: Talanta plain
Height: 3’11”
Weight: 28 lbs
Hair: black, and receeding badly
Eyes: dark blue
XP: 24,500

Str: 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial] 
Dex: 21 (+5) [10 points, +2 racial, +1 level, +2 gloves]
Con: 14 (+2) [4 points,+2 racial,] 
Int: 16 (+3) [10 points] 
Wis: 12 (+2) [4 points] 
Cha: 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial] 

Racial Abilities:
+2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 strength, -2 charisma
Small size
Base speed = 30
Lowlight and dark vision
+1 on attack vs. kobolds and golblinoids
+4 dodge against giants
+4 on hide and move silently
+2 listen and spot

Class Abilities
Skirmish +2d6, +2 ac
Trapfinding
Battle fortitude (+1 to init and fort saves)
Uncanny dodge
Fast movement (movement speed increases 10’)
Trackless step
Bonus Feat
Evasion
Flawless stride (terrain doesn’t reduce movement)


Hit Dice: 7d8 + 14  
HP: 58
AC: 20 (+5 Dex, 4 chain shirt, 1 size (possible +4 dodge from feat)) 
Init: +8 (+5 Dex, +1 battle fortitude, +2 quick reconoiter)
Speed: 40ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +5 [+2 base, +2 Con, +1 Battle Fortitude,]
Reflex +10 [+5 base, +5 Dex,]
Will +3 [+2 base, +1 Wis, ]

BAB: +5
Melee Atk: +12/ (1d3/19-20/x2/S, MW dagger) 
Ranged Atk: +11 (1d4/x3/60 ft./P, shortbow)

Skills:
Climb +10 [10 ranks]
Craft poisonmaking +13 [10 ranks, +3 int]
Disable device +15 [10 ranks, +3 int, +2 mw thieves kit]
Hide +27 [10 ranks, 5 dex, 4 small, 4 racial, +5 cloak]
Jump +16 [10 ranks, 4 speed, 2 synergy]
Listen +13 [10 ranks, 1 wis, 2 racial]
Move silently +24 [10 ranks, 5 dex, +5 boots, +4 racial]
Spot +13 [10 ranks, 2 racial, 1 wis]
Survival +11 [10 ranks, 1 wis]
Tumble +15 [10 ranks, 5 dex]


Feats:
weapon finesse (1st level)
Quick Reconoiter (listen and spot as free action, +2 init) (complete adventurer) (3rd level)
dodge (ComArc) (scout bonus 4th level)
Titan fighting (Races of stone) Use racial +4 dodge against any 1 opponent (6th level)

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Orc Gnoll, Goblin


Equipment:

item	quantity	cost	total cost
hewards haversack 	1	2000	2000
camouflage kit	1	40	40
possum pouch	1	1800	1800
boots of elven kind	1	2500	2500
cloak of elvenkind	1	2500	2500
gloves of dexterity +2 	1	4000	4000
Mithrall shirt	1	1100	1100
MW thieves kit	1	100	100
bedroll	1		0
winter blanket	1	1	1
waterskin	3	1	3
cold weather outfit	1	8	8
explorers outfit	2	10	20
mw dagger	1	302	302
anti toxin	2	50	100
Thunderstone	3	30	90
shortbow	1	30	30
arrows	1	1	1
carrion crawler poison	6	33.33333	200
large scorpion poison	6	33.33333	200
blue whinnis poison	6	20	120
trail rations (10 days)	10	0.5	5
potion, cure moderate wounds	4	300	1200

*I wasn’t sure how you wanted me to use my craft (poisonmaking) skill, so here is the cost as if I could find (using knowledge nature) the ingredients myself, and then make it.  Feel free to change.



Money
2680 gold


Appearance:  For those few times when someone get’s a good look at him, he appears a tall 9for a gnome) and almost disturbingly thin gnome. 
His weapons are ill cared for, and his clothes need many small holes and rips sewn up.  His receeding hairline shows a nasty scar across the top of his head, and his nose is a frightening blob from being broken.

Personality:   Arundel has little to do with people.  He is especially distrusting of the “big” races, anything besides gnomes and his adopted Halflings really.  He likes nothing better than being out front of a party, scouting for danger, keeping the “big dumb uglies”  safe.  He has a condescending attitude towards those who enjoy fighting, and himself will  go to great lengths to avoid fighting.



Background: Arundel Zalinbourg’s Early memories are exceedingly pleasant. As a young gnome, he was given almost anything his little heart could desire by his doting mother. He rarely saw his father, who was to consumed by running the family business. The Zalinbourg family ran one of the most prosperous and powerful ship building yards in Zilargo. This was a rather recent occurrence, During the Great War, his father and uncles had made several astute business decisions to ship various war goods to any and all that were willing to pay there inflated prices. The memories of Arundels childhood are dominated by his mother. She had always fancied themselves as the peak of society, even though they were nouveau riche that were tolerated in the better circles only because of there immense wealth, and connections they had outside of Zilargo. From his earliest days, Arundel was drilled to become the young society darling her mother dreamed about. He was drilled in all the social graces, dancing, manners, tutored to be a sharp and witty conversationalist. Despite her best efforts, Arundel showed little if any interest in these pursuits. Although he possessed the quickness of thought necessary, he found such things the epitomy of boring, and only put in marginal effort. 

His relatively pleasant, if sometimes tedious life changed in the blink of an eye one night. He was yanked out of bed by one of his 4 uncles, his fathers brothers and business partners, and told to dress, and get downstairs immediately. By the time he got there, he saw his other uncles, father, and numerous cousins and aunts scurrying around. Before he knew what had happened, they were placed in the back of a huge cart, covered in first a cloth, then various layers of garbage, and taking a bumpy ride. 

When the cart finally stopped, he looked out, and saw a small, run down wharf in the worst area of the trolanport harbor. His entire family scurried on board a small 1 sailed ship that immediately shoved off. Conspicously absent was his mother, and his father seemed to be avoiding all the other relatives.


Thus began the next chapter of his life, living in exile. Though it was never told outright, over the following years of traveling with the remains of his family, he was able to piece together what happened. His mother, in trying to climb the social ladder, had greviously offended the matriarch of the Sivis house. The matriarch, using her long list of spies, and political connections, had flexed her muscle, and found that during the last years of the Great War, a prince of Karrnath was poisoned. The poison was extremely rare, and extremely deadly. Through her network of spies, it was shown that the assassin not only obtained the poison through the Zalinbourgs black market dealings, but sailed into town on one of there merchant ships. This information was leaked to the Karrnath royal family, who immediately sent a company of elite troops to capture the family, and return them for trial. Luckily, The Zalinbourg family heard about the company through there own spy network, and they were able to slip out under the cover of night as there family house was seized, searched, and burned.

All of this would have been damning enough, but Arundel later heard that not only had his mothers over ambition caused the exile, but when she heard of the downfall, she refused to go into exile, and wound up serving as a mistress to a high ranking, lecherous merchant.

Since it was his mother that caused there downfall, even his fellow family members shunned Arundel. He was an outcast among exiles. As the family traveled, never staying in one place for to long, lest they be found, Arundel would often linger far behind, or wander at the far fringe of the group. He soon found that he liked the solitude, and it gave him a way to be useful to the family. Soon, he would rise at dawn, and walk out ahead of the group, carefully making sure that they were safe. Many times he saw a dangerous animal, or band of thieves, and was able to return to the family caravan and warn them. Eventually, his family wandered onto the great plains of Talenta, and encountered the native Halflings. For the first time in 15 years, the family stopped wandering. 

Most of his family was viewed as odd outsiders by the natives. Arundel, however, soon earned there respect for his knowledge of the land, and ability to locate game, and warn them of enemies. At first, he acted as an ambassador between his now quite large family clan (50 or so gnomes) and the Halflings. Eventually, he earned enough respect that he would serve as a scout on there hunting or war parties. Eventually, he gave up returning to his families settlement except on rare occasions. He was still treated as an outcast and pariah among them, but, among the Halflings as a contributor with valuable skills. 

In the last few years, he has been hired out as part of mercenary teams by the tribe.

Arundel has a deep distrust of almost everyone. He is smart enough to know where his strengths lie (stealth, observation) and where he is weak (straight out combat) he will always try to avoid combat as much as possible, but, if cornered, has a nasty surprise. A small gnome, wielding only a dagger and seeming to want to run more than fight is not a foe many warriors are afraid of. However, Arundel sees no need to “fight fare” against larger and stronger opponents. If he does engage in combat, you can bet that his dagger will be coated in one of the many poisons he has learned to glean from nature of the years.
Arundel is used to being the outcast, and has a hard time believing that anyone can see him as useful. This often leads to distrust and hard feelings that are exclusively one sided, as he is very competent at what he does. 


The last of these mercenary adventures had led the group of Halflings he was with to near Sharn.  The rest of the nomadic tribe wanted nothing to do ith the large city.  Arundel, having grown up in such a place, decided to investigate.  He had just gotten paid for his last job, and thought that there might well be somethings in the city he could spend his hard earned gold on.  After a week living in the city, he remembered why he lived on the desolate plains, the people everywhere nearly drove him nuts, so he jumped at the chance to hire on as a scout for a man named Tophran Damilek.  He didn’t care what the job was, so long as it got him out of the city.


----------



## eabha (Jun 6, 2005)

Yay!

I _am_ here. I just didn't have Internet access on the weekend. Now I am at work and will have to wait until 4:00pm (eastern time) to post Aalin.  

And either of the two scenarios is good by me.

Any particular way you'd like me to handle the whole item creation thing? Aalin will probably be interested in making a few things. Do you want me to roll for them (using an online dice roller) once the basic character has been okayed?

Thanks!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2005)

*Grilok Hookfang*

Hi Heinz,

Here's Grilok, I've just got to sort out Sithik and he's done. I added some to the end of his background, everything from the second \mo0om/ is sorta new.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Grilok Hookfang
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Half Orc
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Balinor
[B]Action Dice:[/B] 8 (d6)

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2 (05p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 7        [B]XP:[/B] 24,500
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 58 (8+36+14)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (04p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4 (13p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] N/A
[B]Cha:[/B] 06 -2 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A

level: +1 Wis 4th; racial: +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Chr

                      [B]Base  Armour Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armour:[/B] Leather        10    +5    +0      +2   +0    +1    +1    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 13             [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                  [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                5    +2    +0     +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                 2    +2    +0     +7
[B]Will:[/B]                5    +4    +0     +9

+4 versus fey spell-like abilities
+2 versus aberrations supernatural and spell-like abilities

[B]Weapon                   Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Scimitar                 +8     1d6+2        18-20x2
-	+9 vs aberrations; +2d6 damage
Spear, long              +8     1d8+2         x3 (20’)
-	returning
Dagger                   +7     1d4+2        19-20x2 (10’)

[B]Languages:[/B] Orc, Common, Druidic

[B]Abilities:[/B]

[I]Racial[/I]
* 60' Darkvision
* Orc blood

[I]Class[/I]
* Weapon and Armour Proficiency: club; dagger; dart; quarter-staff; scimitar; sickle; short spear; sling; spear; and, natural attacks when wild shaping. Can use light and medium non-metal armour and non-metal shields.
* Spells: Divine; (see below)
* Chaotic, Evil, Good and Lawful spells: Can't cast spells with the chaotic; evil; or, good descriptors
* Spontaneous Casting, swap any spell for a summon nature's ally spell of an equal level.
* Animal Companion: 
* Nature Sense: +2 Knowledge (Nature) and Survival
* Wild Empathy: Improve the attitude of an animal as Diplomacy (including magical animals with less than 2 Int at -4) d20 + level - Chr -4 (aberrant feats)
* Woodland Stride: Move through natural undergrowth with no ill effects or decrease in speed
* Trackless Step: Leave no tracks in natural surroundings (unless he wants to); can't be tracked
* Resist nature's Lure: +4 bonus to saves versus fey spell-like abilities
* Wild Shape (3/day): Assume the shape of a small or medium animal as polymorph spell (favoured shapes: Black Bear; Boar; Cheetah; Crocodile; Constrictor Snake; Wolf; Wolverine; Desmodu Bat - hunting (mm2))

[B]Feats:[/B]
Aberration Blood (LoM): Flexible Limbs (+2 Grapple)
Gatekeeper Initiate (ECS): +2 saves versus aberrations; Knowledge (Planes) class skill (can be used instead of Knowledge (Dungeoneering to identify aberrations); additional spells to spell list
*1st: protection from evil
*2nd: zone of natural purity (ECS)
*3rd: dimensional anchor
*4th: nature's wrath (ECS)
*5th: banishment
*6th: dimensional lock
*7th: return to nature (ECS)
*8th: mind blank
*9th: imprisonment
Aberration Wild Shape (LoM): Can assume the form of aberrations with the same restrictions as wild shape ability (favoured shapes: Ettercarp (MM); Gauth (MM); Grell (MM2); Runehound (MM3))

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10/5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration (Con)          5    +2          +7
Diplomacy (Cha)              0    -2     -2   -4
Disguise (Cha)               0    -2     -2   -4
Handle Animal (Cha)          3    -2     -2   -1
Heal (Wis)                   3    +4          +7
Gather Information (Cha)     0    -2     -2   -4
Knowledge (Nature) (Int)     7     0     +2   +9
Knowledge (Planes) (Int)     7     0          +7
Profession (labourer) (Wis)  1    +4          +5
Listen (Wis)                 1    +4          +5
Ride (Dex)                   2    +2          +4
Spellcraft (Int)             3     0          +3
Spot (Wis)                   3    +4          +7
Survival (Wis)               3    +4     +2   +9
Swim (Str)                   2    +2          +4

-2 Diplomacy; Disguise; Gather Information; Handle Animal and Wild Empathy checks from Aberrant Feats
+2 Knowledge (nature) and Survival from Nature Sense

[B]Equipment:                              Cost    Weight[/B]
Scimitar                             3815gp     04lb
-	Aberration Bane (+1)(DMG)
-	 Byeshk (ECS) 
o	+1 hit masterwork
o	+2 vs aberrations +2d6 damage
Spear
-	Returning (+1) (DMG)         3805gp     09lb
-	 Byeshk (ECS)
o	+1 hit masterwork
o	returns to throwing spot at start of next round
+2 Studded Leather Armour            4175gp     15lb
Dagger                                  2gp     01lb
Ring Protection +1                   2000gp     (-)
Ring Sustenance                      2500gp     (-)
- don’t need to eat or drink, only needs 2 hours rest
Amulet of Natural Armour +1          2000gp     (-)
Potion Cure Light Wounds               50gp     (-)
Potion Jump                            50gp     (-)
Potion Shield of Faith +2              50gp     (-)
Potion Eagles Splendour               300gp     (-)
Backpack                                2gp     2lb
Bedroll                                 1sp      5lb
Winter Blanket                          5sp     3lb
Scroll Case                             1gp     1/2lb
5 Fishhooks                             5sp     (-)
Fishing Line                            1sp     (-)
2 Pints Oil                             2sp     2lb
Signal Whistle                          8sp     (-)
Flint and Steel                         1gp     (-)
Whetstone                               2cp     1lb
2 Flasks Acid                          20gp     2lb
2 Flasks Alchemist Fire                40gp     2lb
2 Vials Antitoxin                     100gp     (-)
Holly and Mistletoe                             (-)
Spell Component Pouch                   5gp     2lb (A&EG)
Healer’s Kit                           50gp     1lb (in leather satchel) (A&EG) - 10 uses (+2 heal checks)
Collapsible Grappling Hook              3gp     2lb (A&EG)
Potion Belt                             1gp     1lb (FRCS)

 [B]Total Weight:[/B] 52.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 27 gp 9 sp 8 cp

                       [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy   Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            66    133     200   400  1000 

[B]Spells Known:[/B] 6x0; 5x1; 4x2; 3x3; 2x4

[B]Spells Prepared:[/B]

[U]Orisons DC: 14[/U]
Detect Magic
Flare
Light
Resistance x2
Read Magic

[U]1st DC:15[/U]
Detect Aberration (ECS)
Entangle
Longstrider
Magic Fang
Produce Flame

[U]2nd DC: 16[/U]
Barkskin
Bull’s Strength
Owl’s Wisdom
Zone of Natural Purity (ECS)

[U]3rd DC:17[/U]
Cure Moderate Wounds
Infestation of Maggots (CDiv)
Vigor

[U]4th DC:18[/U]
Flame Strike
Rusting Grasp

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 6'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 225lb
[B]Eye:[/B] Red
[B]Hair:[/B] Black coarse and long
[B]Skin:[/B] swarthy olive complexion
```

*Appearance:* Grilok is tall for a half orc, even accounting for his slightly stooped stature. He only has his right eye, his left is just a scarred pit. Large curved tusks jut out from his strong jaw and smaller teeth rise unevenly from his black gums. The teeth and tusks have all been pain-stakingly engraved with eldritch patterns and runes. His wide nostrils are flared and pierced with crystal spindles of various hues. His wide, pointed ears have been pierced with wooden plugs. His face is painted with dark shades of ink giving his face a leering almost alien cast.

The horrid boar skull that sits lightly a top his head, protecting his skull and neck from serious attack, accentuates his height. A long cape made of the skin of some bizarre creature (probably from the same creature that protects his head, both furred and scaled, is settled upon his broad shoulders.  

*Background:* [sblock]Grilok Hookfang  strode purposely through the sloppy, smelly streets of the Mud Caves. His long legs and steady stride bearing him resolutely towards his goal, the dirty hole in the wall that he and Sithek called home. A palpable sense of anger hung heavy in the air around him causing the human scum of the dirty seaside district to scamper quickly out of his way. 

His heavy boots sloshed through what passed for muddy streets in the dung heap that sprawled haphazardly at the foot of the City of Towers. The heavy tread of the sturdy leather boots, like the hem of his mottled fur and scale cloak, were caked with the smelly, black, oily mud of the lower ward. The mud seemed to collect all the vileness of the upper city and deposit it in stinking puddles in the slums far below, before sucking at the spirit (and the feet Grilok thought miserably) of the souls that had the misfortune to live in the stinking rat infested midden heap. 

The harsh, dirty environment that he had chosen as his ‘lair’ since being exiled by the Ghaash’kala reminded him of his homeland somewhat but it didn’t improve his mood at all. At least the heavy skull of the horrid boar that was nestled snugly upon his head kept most of the rain from his remaining good eye, and had the added bonus of keeping his face paint from running.

A street urchin, bolder or hungrier than the others, darted forward and slid to a halt in front of the towering brute causing him to stutter to a halt mid-stride. The child’s eyes looked up pleadingly, his lips quavered and he stammered as he blinked fat oily raindrops from his eyes.

“P-p-p-lease s-s-s-s-sir, spare a c-c-c-coin for some food?”

“Be gone man-cub”, grumbled Grilok in his deep throated brogue. “It grows dark and these streets too often claim the life of the young and weak…”

Suddenly the child grabbed at the bone and volcanic glass talisman that hung heavily from a colourfully beaded leather throng braided and looped around Grilok’s neck. With reflexes honed through long hours working the Labyrinth of the Demon Wastes, Grilok’s hairy, black nailed hand flew to the ivory hilt of the heavily battle nicked scimitar that hung familiarly at his side. The curved blade slashed through the air like a serpent of steel striking the child’s head a meaty blow. The child slumped heavily and immediately to the ground.

“…and foolish!” Grilok finished.

Grilok’s single eye stared unblinking at the small bundle that lay at his feet. He checked his scimitar for blood, and seeing none, quickly sheathed it in its snakeskin home. Mud splattered over the dirty, threadbare cloak that covered the small boy as Grilok’s heavily booted feet stepped over the young would be thief. He stopped, an exhausted sigh escaping his lips and turned his head back to regard the unmoving heap.

“Hunger drives the weak to acts of desperation when a toothless cub would risk the wroth of the caged boar.” He grumbled. ” Hunger is not a weakness, and the cub did show courage, if foolishly, indeed he may yet have some role to play in the events that unfold. And possibly may even be of some use to me.”

Grilok quickly scanned the lawless slums that surrounded him. Sensing no other immediate threats he smoothly knelt down beside the body. His hands closed around the heavy amulet that had so recently been the target of theft. He pulled the leather throng over his head, muttering angrily to himself as it momentarily snagged on one of the broken teeth of his snarling boar headpiece, and waved it in intricate patterns over the child’s inert form. His breathing quickened and he softly chanted guttural, ancient words of power. A soft blue light lit the child’s face bringing into stark relief the tightly stretched skin that covered the lump that had risen where the flat of Grilok’s blade had connected.

The child’s eyes slowly opened and for the first time he stared fully into Grilok’s face. Seeing the single blood-shot, cat-slit eye and the ragged empty socket that once housed its twin up close had an immediate affect on the whelp. He let out a startled scream and tried to scrabble crab-like backwards through the black muddy slime, only succeeding in splashing smelly muck all over the front of Grilok’s leather breast plate, bringing an even deeper scowl to Grilok’s ink-stained face. 

“Be quiet and still man cub or I’ll deliver another blow to that bone head of yours and maybe silence you for good!”

Grilok quickly stood up and brushed the sticky mess from his chest.

“On this day you have been very lucky young buck.” Grilok growled, his deep bass voice having an immediate calming affect on the child. Flicking the putrid black mess from his fingers he reached down to help the child up from the muddy street. His mouth broke into what he hoped was a reassuring smile but, in truth, the heavily carved teeth, hooked tusks and black gums had the opposite affect and only increased the waif’s anxiety. 

Rolling his eye and clamping his mouth shut Grilok dug into the small cloth sack that dangled loosely from the braided hemp rope that he used as a belt. His thick stubby fingers closed around a cold, greasy garlic and mutton sausage that he had saved from his lunch. He pulled it from the sack and offered it to the thin wastrel that stood forlornly before him. The food reminded him that Sithek would be worried, hungry and impatient (and not necessarily in that order) and that a worried, hungry and impatient Sithek wasn’t likely to be a good thing for he or his neighbours. 

“Come boy take the food and get to your shelter, I have not the time to waste standing here trying to convince you I mean no harm.”

The boy snatched the sausage and ran, his little legs pumping in the thick slurping mud. Grilok watched the boy bolt around the corner and then he turned his steps back towards his home.

\mo0om/

It had been another frustrating day of dead ends and red herrings and Grilok was no closer to clearing his name. It angered and frustrated him to be stuck in Sharn but this is where his exile had led him. The people of these soft southern cities believed that the war had ended but the Ghaash’kala knew that it went on, and would likely never end. Everyday the Ghaash’kala fought against the tide of darkness that threatened the whole of Khorvaire. Everyday the Clan that protected the borders of the Demon Wastes held at bay horrors that these soft southerners could only dream of. And everyday that Grilok was exiled was another day where he let his brothers die defending the weak and believing that he was a murderous coward. 

Two hard years it had been since his humiliation, a humiliation that had cost him his life and left him feeling hollow and dirty. It had almost broken him. He had been spiralling out of control, giving into his anger and drinking heavily. Beaten, broken and bruised he had limped from the Labyrinth and straight into a self-induced hell. If not for the selfless sacrifice of Sithek then he would still be wallowing in self-pity. In fact, truth-be-told, he probably would have given his beliefs away and become one of life’s wasted chances.

But Sithek had saved him. She had bought him back from the brink of insanity, and had woken him to his purpose, had given his anger a focus. He now had drive, although the endless frustrations in his investigation were starting to wear awfully thin. It might be that he needed to look at enlisting aid, a concept that was fairly alien to him since his separation from the Clan. He didn’t think of Sithek as aid. Sithek was family, an extension of himself.

Admittedly, he didn’t know much about who may have framed him for the murder of the visiting Silver Flame priests. They had said that they were hunting a thief who had stolen an artefact of great importance to their church. He had been asked to escort them to Ghaash Dar so that they could plead their case before the Ghaash’kala elders.

On the second evening of their journey though tragedy struck. The guards that accompanied the expedition had been out scouting the area immediately around the site the group had chosen to rest in. Grilok began setting up the camp while the priests dismounted, dusted off their prayer mats and knelt to begin their evening prayers. That was when all hell broke loose, or so Grilok had been told. He could recall nothing of how the priests had died or why he had been spared. Grilok had been discovered standing covered in blood in the middle of the circle of dead priests. All he could recall was the smell of cinnamon and the name ‘Belkorr’ screamed into the night. 

The Silver Flame hierarchy demanded restitution and the Ghaash’kala delivered it in the form of a branding, the loss of an eye and exile. Grilok was branded on each palm with the broken circle that identified him as a coward. His left eye was ruined with a sharpened stick, eventually, after infection had set in, Grilok removed the pulped mess that remained. And, what hurt worst of all, he was exiled from his home and divorced from his purpose.

\mo0om/

Since being in Sharn Grilok has been able to follow several leads regarding the mysterious Belkor, they'd all ended in dead ends. He just wasn't cut out for investigative work. His means were those of the wild, he was more straightforward, more direct. And this Belkor was elusive, and powerful, everywhere Grilok turned there was another red herring. Sure as it would rain tomorrow, Belkor knew Grilok was in Sharn. He knew and he revelled in that knowledge. He toyed with Grilok and there was nothing the half orc could do about it.

It'd been three years now since Grilok's shame, three long hard, lonely years. If not for Sithek he would have gone insane, and he wasn't sure if he might not have 'lost-it-a-little'. It became obvious to Grilok early in his time in Sharn that he didn't fit. Well it wasn't so much he didn't, but his beliefs didn't. He didn't feel right in the city, he didn't feel as attuned to his power, but he did what he could and regularly sought out the gardens and parks of Sharn’s higher levels. It was hard being in Sharn and he had to adapt or die. 

Grilok managed to find a job as a labourer for the Cannith family in Ashblack . He carried raw ore for the family, ore to fragile to be trusted to the constructs that normally carried out the heavy-duty work. During the day he would work the Cannith foundries, growing in strength, using his determination to regain his stolen heritage, to drive him on, to help him through the hard days. At night he would pursue whatever leads he could find. 

It was almost two years before Grilok had saved enough money to move out of the Mud Caves. Two years of lugging ore and fighting with the riff raff that occupied the shantytowns that sprawled at the base of the City of Towers. But eventually he was able to save enough money to relocate from the Mud Caves to Deathsgate. A place of opportunity, a place where he would find it easier to get aid in his quest; and a place where he could use his new found strength and fighting ability to keep him and Sithek dry and fed.

Grilok has recently been earning a living doing some odd jobs for Tophran Damilek, the best-known dragonshard dealer in Sharn, Tophran's office is in the Everbright district of Middle Menthis. Grilok has enjoyed the work as it has allowed him to get out of the city on occasion, given him a chance to let Sithek run loose for a time.

\mo0om/

Grilok was part of a different branch of the Gatekeepers. The Keepers left the Eldeen Reaches and the Shadow Marches long ago and had to quickly learn to adapt to the new frontier that was the Demon Wastes. They consider the original Gatekeeper sects to be a little soft, if they were true to their beliefs they’d be in the front lines defeating the evils that dwell in the Demon Wastes. 

Grilok was taken in and trained at an early age by the Abolishers, a secret group of aberration hunters that operated from within the Demon Waste Gatekeepers. These druids teach that to know ones enemy one must become the enemy, and the Abolishers of the Demon Wastes do just that. In bizarre, arcane rituals not understood by those who aren’t in the highest echelons of the cult, new entrants to the sect are initiated into this ancient cult. These initiations instil some aspect of an aberrant in to the very being of the initiate. Grilok did not finish his training and has not reached his full potential as an Abolisher.

The Abolishers of the Demon Wastes are mysterious and secretive and have many subtle plans in motion. For all Grilok knows (and this is a thought he holds on to with both hands) his whole exile might be part of some greater plan of the Abolishers. [/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 6, 2005)

Have posted the character to the rogues gallery and included the story of how he gained the Shield for your approval.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 7, 2005)

kinda lonely in here, where is everyone?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 7, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> kinda lonely in here, where is everyone?




Never fear, cool hand, it is I, your faithful DM....

....to pick at your character sheet.  

I don't think Arundel's ability scores work out right for 32 point buy.

His CON score should be a 4 point buy, although you listed it as 6.  Even with that correction in mind, however, the scores add up to a 34 point buy, at least by my math.

Can you double check please?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 7, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Have posted the character to the rogues gallery and included the story of how he gained the Shield for your approval.




I approve.  Thanks for writing that up!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey Cool Hand,

I'm still monitoring things, just needing to work out my animal companion and get the all clear from Heinz on the use of the Lords of Madness feats and the clearance for the stats and I'll pop him over in the RG.

Eagerly anticipating the start to this.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 7, 2005)

eabha said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> I _am_ here. I just didn't have Internet access on the weekend. Now I am at work and will have to wait until 4:00pm (eastern time) to post Aalin.
> 
> ...




Glad you're here!

Presumably, Aalin has had ample time at this stage in her career to keep trying, even if her initial creation attempts failed.  Therefore, you are free to make any magic item(s) you wish, so long as all the relevant requirements are met.  With the artificer's bonus feats and Craft Reserve points, you have a wide array of options available to you.  The major limiting factor will be the gp restriction on initial equipment value.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 7, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hey Cool Hand,
> 
> I'm still monitoring things, just needing to work out my animal companion and get the all clear from Heinz on the use of the Lords of Madness feats and the clearance for the stats and I'll pop him over in the RG.
> 
> ...




Daz,

I'll go ahead and give you the go-ahead to move Grilok over to the RG thread, pending the following....

As you've stated, stats for Sithek are still needed (I'll approve the Lords of Madness stuff, btw, even though I don't have the book. Just be ready to answer questions or provide clarification, if need be.)

Also, I'm going to request a small change to your otherwise excellent history. I'd prefer that none of the characters would have worked for Tophran prior to the beginning of this adventure. Just so everyone starts on the same footing.

Otherwise, good to go!


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 7, 2005)

sorry about the mistakes, they are edited now!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2005)

No worries Heinz, I'll make those edits this evening (at work at the mo), I'll also provide more detail on the feats. Thanks for the props on the background. Any idea when you anticipate starting? If it's not going to be for a couple of days then I'll spend a bit of time looking through the Sharn book and devising a cool, non-working relationship with Tophran. Don't want to be the source of any hold-ups though.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 7, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> I approve.  Thanks for writing that up!




No problem. Thanks for letting me get the shield.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 7, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> sorry about the mistakes, they are edited now!




Great, looks good!

Now, here's another request.  I see that you've got some equipment from Complete Adventurer.  I don't have that book, so I don't know what a possum pouch is, or anything about Carrion Crawler brain juice (?!)  And, I'm not sure how the craft (poisonmaking) skill works.

There may be some others there as well that I missed.  Can you give me the crunchy details please?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 7, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> No worries Heinz, I'll make those edits this evening (at work at the mo), I'll also provide more detail on the feats. Thanks for the props on the background. Any idea when you anticipate starting? If it's not going to be for a couple of days then I'll spend a bit of time looking through the Sharn book and devising a cool, non-working relationship with Tophran. Don't want to be the source of any hold-ups though.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




I suspect we are probably still a day or two away from the first turn, so you've got time.  But, if you would, please run your thoughts by me before you invest any considerable amount of time in your rewrite, just in case....


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> I suspect we are probably still a day or two away from the first turn, so you've got time.  But, if you would, please run your thoughts by me before you invest any considerable amount of time in your rewrite, just in case....



Shall do, no problem, gotcha covered - cheers


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 7, 2005)

krauss, can you shoot me an email at tony52398 at yahoo dot com?

that way I can get you your info from complete adventurer.


----------



## eabha (Jun 7, 2005)

Whoa...forgot about all the math involved in item creation...

Just had the busiest 24 hours ever, but I wanted to get this up so you didn't think I'd disappeared. 

No, it's _not_ done. But I am off to D&D and will need to complete it first thing tomorrow morning. It's just the nitty gritty math that's getting me down now...XP...gp...Grrr!

The numbers _really_ need some proofreading and rechecking, which I will do tonight and then she should be done. I will also add in the background. I've just run out of time today...


*Aalin Ranohrel*
*Human Female Artificer 5 / Bard 2**
*Alignment:* NG
*Religion:* The Sovereign Host (Onatar, NG God of Artifice and the Forge)
*Age:* 25
*Size:* Medium; 5’3”, 115lb.
*Languages:* Common, Goblinoid, Dwarven, Giant
*Experience Points:* 23,698

_(*Aalin took Bard at levels 3 and 6_)

*Abilities:*
STR 10 (+0) [2 points]
DEX 14 (+2) [6 points]
CON 12 (+1) [4 points]
INT 18 (+4) [10 points, headband of intellect +2]
WIS 10 (+0) [2 points]
CHA 18 (+4) [8 points, 1 ability score increase, cloak of charisma +2]

*Hit Points:* 37 
*Initiative:* +2 (DEX)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Armour Class:* 17  = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 3 (+1 leather armour) +1 ring of protection +1 amulet of natural armour
*Saves:* Fort +1  (+1 base, +0 ability); Ref +6 (+4 base, +2 ability); Will +7 (+7 base, +0 ability)
*Action Points:* 8	
*Craft Reserve:* 100

*Artificer Class Features:* Artificer Knowledge; Artisan Bonus; Disable Trap; Item Creation, Retain Essence
*Bard Class Features:* Bardic music (6/day), bardic knowledge (+8), countersong, inspire courage +1

*Artificer Infusions:* 1st level (4/day) – _armour enhancement lesser_, _energy modification_, _enhancement alteration_, _identify_, _inflict light damage_, _light_, _magic stone_, _magic vestment_, _magic weapon_, _repair light damage_, _resistance item_, _shield of faith_, _skill enhancement_, _spell_ _storing item_, _weapon augmentation personal_; 2nd level (4/day) – _align weapon_, _armour enhancement_, _bear’s endurance_, _bull’s strength_, _cat’s grace_, _chill metal_, _eagle’s splendour_, _fox’s cunning_, _heat metal_, _inflict moderate damage_, _owl’s wisdom_, _repair moderate damage_, _toughen construct_, _weapon augmentation lesser _; 3rd level (2/day) – _armour enhancement greater_, _construct energy ward_, _inflict serious damage_, _magic weapon greater_, _metamagic item_, _power surge_, _repair serious damage_, _stone construct_, _suppress requirement_.

*Bard Spells:* 0 level (4/day) – _detect magic_, _light_, _mage hand_, _prestidigitation_, _read magic_; 1st level  (1/day)– _comprehend languages_, _expeditious retreat_.

*Feats:* 

1st level – Skill Focus (Use Magic Device)
1st level bonus feat (human) – Magical Aptitude
1st level bonus feat (artificer) – Scribe Scroll
2nd level bonus feat (artificer) – Brew Potion
3rd level – Weapon Finesse
3rd level bonus feat (artificer) – Craft Wondrous Item
4th level bonus feat (artificer) – Craft Homunculus
5th level bonus feat (artificer) – Extraordinary Artisan
6th level – Extra Music

*Skills:* (94 points)

*Appraise:* +14 (ranks +10 / INT +4) +2 synergy from Craft [pottery/blacksmithing/sculpture] for similar items
*Concentration:* +11 (ranks +10 / CON +1)
*Craft (blacksmithing):* +9 (ranks +5 / INT +4)
*Craft (pottery):* +9 (ranks +5 / INT +4)
*Craft (sculpture):* +9 (ranks +5 / INT +4)
*Disable Device:* +12 (ranks +8 / INT +4)
*Gather Information:* +6 (ranks -- , CHA +4, +2 synergy bonus from Knowledge [local])
*Knowledge (arcana):* +9 (ranks +5 / INT +4)
*Knowledge (architecture and engineering):* +9 (ranks +5 / INT +4)
*Knowledge (history):* +9 (ranks +5 / INT +4)
*Knowledge (local):* +9 (ranks +5 / INT +4)
*Perform (storytelling):* +9 (ranks +5 / CHA +4)
*Perform (flute):* +11 (ranks +5 / CHA +4/ +2 circumstance bonus from MW flute)
*Search:* +11 (ranks +7 / INT +4) +2 synergy bonus from Knowledge [arch. & eng.] involving secret doors and similar
*Spellcraft:* +15 (ranks +7 / INT +4 / +2 synergy bonus from Knowledge [arcana] / + 2 Magical Aptitude feat)
*Use Magic Device:* +16 (ranks +7 / CHA +4 / +2 Magical Aptitude feat/ + 3 Skill Focus feat) +2 to activate scrolls (Artisan Bonus); additional +2 synergy bonus from Spellcraft for using scrolls

*BAB:* +4
*Melee:* +4 (+4 BAB, +0 STR)
*Ranged:* +6 (+4 BAB, +2 DEX) 
*Attacks:*
+1 light crossbow:  +7 [1d8+1 piercing, 19-20/x2, 80’]
MW dagger:  +7 [1d4 slashing/piercing, 19-20/x2, 10’] – Weapon Finesse
+1 light mace:  +7 [1d6+1 bludgeoning, x2] – Weapon Finesse

*Gear (total value: 18219 gp, 2sp / total weight carried: 40lb.):*
Travelling clothes (free)
+1 Leather armour (535gp, 47XP, 15lb.)
Headband of intellect +2 (1,500gp, 160XP, -- )
Cloak of charisma +2 (1,500gp, 160XP, -- )
Ring of protection +1 (2,000gp, -- )
Amulet of natural armour +1 (1,500gp, 80XP, -- )
Wand of _magic missile_ CL5 (3750gp, -- )
Belt pouch (1gp, 5.0lb.)…contains potions…
·	Potions (3) of _cure moderate wounds_ CL5 (2d8+5) (563gp, 30XP, -- )
·	Potions (2) of _barkskin +2_ CL5 (375gp, 20XP, -- )
·	Potion of _invisibility_ CL5 (188gp, 10XP, -- )
·	Potion of _neutralize poison_ CL5 (375gp, 20XP, -- )
Belt pouch (1gp, 5.0lb.)…contains material components...
·	_energy alteration_ infusion x1 (50 gp)
·	_identify infusion_ x1 (100gp)
·	_armour enhancement, lesser_ infusion x3 (30gp)
·	_armour enhancement_ infusion x3 (150gp)
·	_armour enhancement, greater_ infusion x3 (300gp)
·	_weapon augmentation, lesser_ infusion x3 (60gp)
·	along with other material components that are not as expensive
+1 light crossbow (1,065gp, 93XP, 4lb.)
40 crossbow bolts (4gp, 4lb.)
MW dagger (2gp, 2lb.)
+1 light mace (1,055gp, 93XP, 4lb.) 
Heward’s Handy Haversack (2,000gp, 5lb.)
·	Waterskin (1gp, -- )
·	Rations [10 days worth] (5gp, -- )
·	10 sheets of parchment (1gp, -- )
·	3 vials of ink (24gp, -- )
·	Inkpen (1sp, -- )
·	Bedroll (1sp, -- )
·	Cold weather outfit (8gp, -- )
·	Everburning torch (110gp, -- )
·	100’ of silk rope (20gp, -- )
·	MW Flute (100gp, -- )
·	Scrolls (3) of _dispel magic_ CL5 (423gp, 45XP, -- )
·	Scroll of _heroism_ CL5 (141gp, 15XP, -- )
·	Scrolls (2) of _slow_ CL5 (282gp, 30XP, -- )
·	Money pouch (1gp, -- )

*Money carried:* 780gp, 8sp

*Background:* Having recently parted ways with her previous adventuring companions after a particularly rough adventure on the high seas (_pirates! giant squid!_), Aalin is getting bored. She has spent much of the last few months in a small studio in Sharn, crafting new weapons and such. Today, she is sitting in a park, working out a new tune on her flute when she overhears a conversation about Tophran Damilek, dragonshard dealer. Seems he is looking for adventurers...Aalin can take the boredom no more and resolves to visit Damilek's office in Everbright and offer her services.

*Personality:* Aalin is intelligent, optimistic, curious, more than occasionally arrogant and generally charming. She is in the adventuring business primarily to learn more about the world around her, but also for fame. She would not be displeased if other bards eventually wrote songs about her. She aspires to be truly heroic.

*Appearance:* Aalin is petite, with straight, shoulder-length black hair and dark brown eyes. Her skin tends toward paleness, especially when she has been locked away for days creating some new magic item. Her face his heart-shaped and she looks younger than her 25 years.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 8, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> krauss, can you shoot me an email at tony52398 at yahoo dot com?
> 
> that way I can get you your info from complete adventurer.




It's done, cool hand!  Let me know if you don't receive it.

Thanks!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

Made a small change to the background so that he had been working for a number of arcane spell users in Everbright, collecting spell components for them. He has established a reputation as a reliable gatherer of spell components. No mention of Tophran now. Still got to knock over Sithik though.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 8, 2005)

eabha said:
			
		

> Whoa...forgot about all the math involved in item creation...
> 
> Just had the busiest 24 hours ever, but I wanted to get this up so you didn't think I'd disappeared.
> 
> ...




No prob, this looks good conceptually.  I'll wait until you give the signal that's she's fully done before I take a really hard look at the numbers.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Made a small change to the background so that he had been working for a number of arcane spell users in Everbright, collecting spell components for them. He has established a reputation as a reliable gatherer of spell components. No mention of Tophran now. Still got to knock over Sithik though.




Thanks, Daz!  The b/g looks fine now.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks mate, looking forward to kicking this baby into gear.


----------



## eabha (Jun 8, 2005)

Okay, Aalin's about done now (see above). I've changed around a few things and done my best on the math (you'd never guess I actually _teach_ math, would you?). The numbers take into account the Extraordinary Artisan feat and everything else I can think of, but undoubtedly another pair of eyes will catch things I could not.

Oh, and I am _quite_ excited about getting this game underway!


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 8, 2005)

Heinz, 

I just sent you an email with the info you needed, it's kind of big, so if it doesn't come through, let me know.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

eabha said:
			
		

> Okay, Aalin's about done now (see above). I've changed around a few things and done my best on the math (you'd never guess I actually _teach_ math, would you?). The numbers take into account the Extraordinary Artisan feat and everything else I can think of, but undoubtedly another pair of eyes will catch things I could not.
> 
> Oh, and I am _quite_ excited about getting this game underway!




eabha, go ahead and move Aalin over to the Rogue's Gallery thread.  

-Heinz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> Heinz,
> 
> I just sent you an email with the info you needed, it's kind of big, so if it doesn't come through, let me know.




Got it, cool hand!  I've seen enough to say go ahead and post Arundel's sheet on the RG thread.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

And, that makes five does it not?  We are on the doorstep ladies and gentlemen....

Don't assume that just because I've given you permission to post your character sheet to the RG thread, that I won't yet have questions.  I may yet find quibbles with your math, etc., but I am horribly slow at crunching the numbers (because I'm just so darn anal....I mean thorough).  In order to get this game rolling before a month elapses, I've labeled your sheets as 'close enough.'  No major problems so far as I can tell...we'll iron out any quibbles over the next little while.

The first turn will come out tomorrow, in case you were wondering.  

See you there!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2005)

Cool, I'd best decide on the animal companion as a matter of some priority then. I was hoping to do something a little different but in a pinch will go with the wolf (so if you start before I've statted him he would be a stock standard wolf companion of the druids appropriate level - only tricks to pick but I don't think they'll have an immediate effect on any initial encounters). I was considering a boar but was a little reluctant because I'd be constantly getting in to fights over being called the brother of the oinker and such like ;-D>


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 9, 2005)

where is "there" I've never played one on here before....


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> where is "there" I've never played one on here before....




There will be an IC thread under 'Playing the Game'....but, you won't find it now, because I haven't started it yet!  I'll post a link to it here once it's up.

Sorry, didn't mean to be cryptic!

-Heinz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Let's Begin!*

Here we go! The PCs are assembled as strangers in the waiting room of Tophran Damilek's office. Time to get to know one another...

The IC thread is here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2316256#post2316256

Let's have a blast!

-Heinz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Cool, I'd best decide on the animal companion as a matter of some priority then. I was hoping to do something a little different but in a pinch will go with the wolf (so if you start before I've statted him he would be a stock standard wolf companion of the druids appropriate level - only tricks to pick but I don't think they'll have an immediate effect on any initial encounters). I was considering a boar but was a little reluctant because I'd be constantly getting in to fights over being called the brother of the oinker and such like ;-D>




You know, it's funny, I read over Grilok's b/g several times, trying to suss out what sort of creature is Sithek.  I considered just asking, but I assumed I was just being dense and had missed it.  

In any case, a wolf is fine.  Although, to be truthful, I think the boar might be more fun.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2005)

That's what I was waiing for....inspiration (direction)..a boar it is!!! Sithik is an oinker!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> That's what I was waiing for....inspiration (direction)..a boar it is!!! Sithik is an oinker!




Hooray!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm keen as to start but it is 4 AM here and I am well over the limit after recently getting home from seeing a Rose Tattoo gig, (this is taking a while to type as the keys keep moving) I'll post in the morning if that's cool???


----------



## eabha (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, it seems we're off to a pretty good start. Unfortunately, I must now leave work and go to my currently Internet-less apartment. I hope to get an account sorted out sometime on Saturday, though.

EDIT: Hot d*mn! My 100th post!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

eabha said:
			
		

> EDIT: Hot d*mn! My 100th post!




Ahh I remember that so fondly, mine happened oooh about a week ago


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 11, 2005)

"I see you friend of nature" Grilok says as he stands and walks over towards the wolf, his hand outstretched to let the beast sniff him "That one thing in your favour. We have no trouble friend?" he says over his shoulder to the dwarf. As quickly as a storm sweeping in off the seas he changes tact "Know anything of our host?" he asks of no one in particular.

D20Dazza - 
I apologize but the Wolf I was refering to was my characters shield. (Heavy Mithral Shield with a embossed Wolves Head). I meant to explain it a little better but I was running behind and had to finish a mediation.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 11, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> D20Dazza -
> I apologize but the Wolf I was refering to was my characters shield. (Heavy Mithral Shield with a embossed Wolves Head). I meant to explain it a little better but I was running behind and had to finish a mediation.




Might be best to go back and edit that, Daz. Sorry I didn't catch it myself.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> Might be best to go back and edit that, Daz. Sorry I didn't catch it myself.



No worries, I had a look at the PC sheet and saw he was a ranger so presumed that we were talking animal companion even though I couldn't see it there - I'll edit now.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 12, 2005)

Speaking of animal companions I've updated the RG with Sithek's stats. I did her HPs the same way the PCs did, let me know if that is a hassle.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Speaking of animal companions I've updated the RG with Sithek's stats. I did her HPs the same way the PCs did, let me know if that is a hassle.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




Sithek's hps look good, nice and tough like a boar should!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 15, 2005)

Somewhat off-topic, but useful for PBP gaming...

Does anyone know how to cut and paste pictures or text from a .pdf document and convert to different file formats (.jpg, .txt, etc.)?

Any help at all would be appreciated by your technically deficient DM.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

Not really sorry mate, I could probably muck with it until something happened but am by no means an expert.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry!

I am learning as I go. Hopefully one of our other will have an answer.


----------



## eabha (Jun 15, 2005)

Er, no, I don't. Like D20Dazza, I could play with it until it worked, but I'd never be able to say afterwards how I'd done it.

We're a useful lot, aren't we?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 15, 2005)

Congratulations cool hand luke!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

Likewise Coolhand congrats, as a father of 3 boys I know just how good it is - pass my congrats on to the missus for me.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks guys, I'm so excited, I'm not near as nervous this time, just can't wait to meet the little guy!


----------



## eabha (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey, congratulations! 

I'm not a parent but my sister is just days away from giving birth to her second, so I'm witness to the excitement.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey guys!

You're all doing a really nice job of role-playing in the tavern scene.  I hope you'll all continue to bring life to your characters' personalities, reference their histories, etc., throughout this game.

That said, I think I'll jump you ahead to the Talenta Plains either tonight (if I get time) or tomorrow.  Just wanted to give you all a head's up.  Thanks!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 18, 2005)

Personally I am just glad to hear I am not stinking up the place. (Still kinda new to PbP)

Groovy! (Did I just say that?  )


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 18, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Personally I am just glad to hear I am not stinking up the place. (Still kinda new to PbP)
> 
> Groovy! (Did I just say that?  )




Nonsense, you're doing just fine.

You've all got a nice little role-playing synergy going on, it's fun to read!

And, since it doesn't look like I'm going to have time to get a new turn posted tonight, you've got a little while longer to continue that.  Tomorrow....the Talenta Plains and perils untold!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 18, 2005)

Glad to hear it. 

And write. (It is giving me ideas for lesson plans for next year.)

NP


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello All,

Sorry it's been relatively quiet these last few days.  I've been making preparations with my family to head out of town for a little vacation.  We'll be leaving today, and returning Thursday night.  I may have some brief Internet access, but I probably won't be able to post anything substantive until Friday.  We'll get back into the swing of things when I get back.

Thanks!
Heinz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

No worries mate, have a good hol, drive carefully

Cheers

daz


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes!...Go!...Enjoy! That is what the summer is for. (At least that is what I keep telling my boss.)


----------



## eabha (Jun 20, 2005)

A _vacation_? I have envy. Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 24, 2005)

And....I'm back!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 24, 2005)

Excellent!...Good Trip?

Glad to have you back.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 24, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Excellent!...Good Trip?
> 
> Glad to have you back.




A very nice trip.  Baltimore is an interesting city....lots of great seafood.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm back in action too!  glad to get moving again.

baltimore is an ok place to visit, but don't try to live there, worst 9 months of my life.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 25, 2005)

Great to hear from you cool hand. How is everything?


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 25, 2005)

it was a pretty rough week, the birth itself was fine, but my wife had some pretty major complications that landed her back in the hospital for 2 more days, but we are all home now and recuperating.  I might have some incoherent posts coming up, due to a severe lack of sleep.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 25, 2005)

Great to have you back, cool hand!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 25, 2005)

Sounds like it....but at least she is doing better now.  

I can imagine. But it's kids and they are way to much fun.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

I can access the map Krauss.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 26, 2005)

Obviously I got the map, do you need any further info from us?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 26, 2005)

The map looks great.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 27, 2005)

Ditto with the props on the map mate


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 4, 2005)

Okay I totally forgot are we rolling out own actions (with Invisible Castle or similar site) or do you just want us to post all relavent data and you roll? I am good either way just forgot if it was said previous.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 4, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Okay I totally forgot are we rolling out own actions (with Invisible Castle or similar site) or do you just want us to post all relavent data and you roll? I am good either way just forgot if it was said previous.




I'll do all the rolling for you.  Just let me know what actions you want Brodin to take.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 5, 2005)

Krauss von Espy said:
			
		

> I'll do all the rolling for you.  Just let me know what actions you want Brodin to take.




Great I will post my action after the display tonight.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Isida:*

I was reading about the Defenestrating Sphere spell, and, according to the description in Complete Arcane, it can only affect one creature per turn.  So, it really won't work the way you describe in your first combat post.

Feel free to name a single target for the spell, or change actions altogether.

Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

Chieftain first then.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 7, 2005)

Well after a enforced 24 Hour hiatus for poor internet connectivity I am back. Anything fun and exciting happen?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 7, 2005)

Nothing at all....I've hit a bit of a busy patch.  Hope to have your first combat turn out tonight.  *Crosses fingers*


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 11, 2005)

anyone heard from Krauss?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 11, 2005)

Nada, but I just figured it was RL rearing its ugly head.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

I've heard nutink. He did say he'd hit a busy patch so i was presuming it was a very, very busy patch.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

So do we call this game officially dead or do we see if someone else wants to take over the Dms chair? Or is that against board etiquette? Seems a pity to waste the PCs (and I was having fun with Grilok).


----------



## eabha (Jul 28, 2005)

I believe that in his other pbp the players are already looking to replace him - at least temporarily - and carry on. I'm not sure what the proper etiquette is, but I would love to continue with this game. I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi all,

'm having a run of luck with PC portraits at the moment. I've had two of my PbP PCs illustrated for me in the last few days. One of those being Grilok and here's his pic

Colour me pleased   , now all we have to do is find a DM (or I need to find another game where I can sub Grilok)

cheers

Daz


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow! I liked the Whitlok but the Grilok is very nice. (Might need to see about getting some of my own done in the future)

Yeah I was kinda wondering if we were going to go on or just recycle the characters for different games. But wasn't in that big a hurry since we are currently missing Isida. But if you know someone I am definitely interested.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't know anyone that would be interested but then I haven't really looked around , but I am keen to continue, we can wait until Isida is back and then see if anyone wants to pick up where we left off.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 13, 2005)

I am still available whenever something is ready to be done. I really enjoyed my dwarven brawler. So I am totally for not losing him to the aether.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2005)

Any idea when Isida is due back? I've lost track of the thread she had going and whether there has been any word - hope everything is going cool for her/him.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm not looking for her to be back for another month or so. She had said she would be gone for a couple of months, to get things settled.

I'll see if I can find the thread, later. (I have the day off unless something goes really wrong.  )

But I agree no news just leaves questions. I would rather know people are doing okay even if they don't have time to game.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone interested in picking this game up as a DM??? I believe it's a Dungeon mag adventure.


----------

